# Vinylmation Collectors Unite!!



## Princess_Nikki

I'm hoping we could use this thread as a place to post all of our questions, pictures, or announcements of Vinylmation here?

Moderators, could we possibly get a sticky thread for Vinylmation collectors?

That would be great! 

I started collecting them only recently. I saw them at the parks when Park 1 series came out. Wish I had bought a few then!!! I'm going to take a pic of the ones I just got at WDW and post here. 

Collectors, post your pics! Would love to see what else everyone has.


----------



## mickin

I remember when i first saw these that I thought they were so weird. Then my fiance got me one and ive been hooked. Only wish I had a park or urban 1 now.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Ugh, I wish I had bought some of Park 1 when we were in NYC last year!  They had them at the World of Disney store.  If only I had known they would become quite the collectible. haha

I have a few myself...bought some on our trip in August then got one for Christmas and my family just brought me one back from their trip.  Can't wait for April to get one in the new park set.  They are all awesome!


----------



## lilosurf11

I've known about them for awhile but I didn't decide to start a collection until a few days ago!  I decided that my first two will be one from the Epcot F&GF and the large plain white one. If I go on DCL again, I want to have some cast members sign it! I saw a couple of people doing that when I was there in December and I thought it was so cool!

I really wanted the vinylmations from DCL but sadly they don't make them anymore (ebay!)

Does anyone know when the DVC vinylmations will come out?


----------



## wdwgirl03

Not sure about the DVC ones but I'm hoping by April when we're there!  I have to get one!


----------



## flyinglizard

Saw the perspective artwork today, I think you'll be very pleased!

One has blue sky with white picket fencing with "mm" cutouts in the top of the boards...

One is the basic DVC logo with the mountains and palm trees- very cool...

And one is purple with a yellow gold "head" that becomes the top of a key with the blade part drifting down the body. The back of the head has the DVC logo. 
All art by Lisa Badeen.

Yeah, we'll need those in our collection.


----------



## lilosurf11

I saw the artwork too and I really want the one that has the mountain and the blue sky, like the original DVC artwork. I wonder if those will be for DVC members first.


----------



## wdwgirl03

lilosurf11 said:


> I saw the artwork too and I really want the one that has the mountain and the blue sky, like the original DVC artwork. I wonder if those will be for DVC members first.



I hope so!  I think it would be pretty lame if they make DVC vinylmations and non-members snatch them all up.


----------



## lilosurf11

wdwgirl03 said:


> I hope so!  I think it would be pretty lame if they make DVC vinylmations and non-members snatch them all up.



I agree! But nevertheless, I'm really excited to start collecting them. I wish there was a way to see which one you were buying, since I know that when you buy them it's random.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I'm looking forward to seeing the DVC Vinylmations! Who knows how they will be released, as Disney is well know for forever breaking their own rules. (Like issuing the Candy Corn Vinylmation early that was meant for MNSSHP!)

I would LOVE to be a Disney artist, I was researching it the other day. 

It would be nice to see what you are getting, but I guess Disney wanted to make it mysterious.  

I got a bunch in the mail today!!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Yeah, it does kind of stink you can't see which one you are getting.  That's why I bought a couple I wanted off ebay.  I was so excited though when I got the Jungle Cruise one in a blindbox!


----------



## JessRabbit

Sounds like Disney is going to do some vinylmations with a window.
The Sports series is supposed to be packaged with a window and so is the Big Eyes series.  
I hope DVC members have 1st shot at the DVC vinylmations.  Hopefully the release will be better than the Cindy 60th and the Wall E limited edtions.
Can't wait until we can start trading in the Parks!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

wdwgirl03 said:


> Yeah, it does kind of stink you can't see which one you are getting.  That's why I bought a couple I wanted off ebay.  I was so excited though when I got the Jungle Cruise one in a blindbox!



Very cool!!!!! I would love Jungle Cruise! I got Carousel the other day in a blindbox and jumped up and down for joy. Now, if only I can get that lucky with a Chaser!!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

JessRabbit said:


> Sounds like Disney is going to do some vinylmations with a window.
> The Sports series is supposed to be packaged with a window and so is the Big Eyes series.
> I hope DVC members have 1st shot at the DVC vinylmations.  Hopefully the release will be better than the Cindy 60th and the Wall E limited edtions.
> Can't wait until we can start trading in the Parks!



Oh Wow, windows would be awesome, and I'll be looking forward to the sports ones!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Well add me to the list for a big fan of the Disney Vinylmation's!!!!!  I just love them!!!

I have about 29 of them so far!!!

I was lucky enough to have someone get me the Cinderella one and I payed almost an arm and a leg for the Wall-E & EVE, but I just had to have them!


----------



## wdwgirl03

I just saw on facebook they are going to be having a Vinylmation store at Downtown Disney!  It's supposed to open this spring!

Nikki, that is awesome you got the carousel...I love that one too!  I wish I could get a chaser but I'm not that lucky.  That's why I can't wait for park 4 because I love every single one of the designs and will be happy no matter which one I get (I plan on getting atleast 2 of them when we go in April!).


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

I'm amassing quite the Vinyl collection as well, but it's not really picture-worthy, they just sit on my desk or random places at my sister's house.  I wanted them before they even came out (because I think they are adorable), but being so far from Disney and only making a few trips a year, it's harder to get them, especially since I'm more of a 'get the ones I want' type as opposed to buying blindly. So I do a lot of eBay purchasing.  

I have:
4 from Park 1
9 from Park 2 (wow, didn't realize I had that many!)
2 from Park 3 and the 9 inch Rizzo. 

2 from Urban 1
2 from Urban 2
1 from Urban 3

2 Muppets on the way from eBay

The Jack-o-Lantern from the Holiday series, the Candy Corn holiday special and the Christmas tree holiday special.

So, 25 3-inchers and 1 9-incher. And of all of those, I only bought 3 in person; the 2 holiday specials and the Rizzo. 

I love the Cutesters; since I want most of them I'm probably gonna end up buying a case, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

Oh! I meant to add... 

One cute thing that my sister and I do is that I have some kind of random ones; so we leave them different strange places around her house and call them 'hidden Mickeys'. She also has a couple of rooms in her house with a 'theme,' so if I see a vinyl that fits her theme, I buy it for her house.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

wdwgirl03 said:


> I just saw on facebook they are going to be having a Vinylmation store at Downtown Disney!  It's supposed to open this spring!
> 
> Nikki, that is awesome you got the carousel...I love that one too!  I wish I could get a chaser but I'm not that lucky.  That's why I can't wait for park 4 because I love every single one of the designs and will be happy no matter which one I get (I plan on getting atleast 2 of them when we go in April!).



 A vinylmation store?! That's awesome!!! Bahaha, yeah, don't worry you're not alone with missing out on getting a Chaser blindly. I'm sure I won't either! 

Nice collection ThatsNotVeryMagical! 
I need to take a pic of mine today sometime........


----------



## Lan

My collection so far







Special releases with Mickey presenting them LOL





Cutesters set





Holiday set





If I don't really want to purchase a case of an entire set, I just do one blind box or get it off of Ebay


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

Nice collection!

Crap... I just realized they no longer have cases of Cutesters on Disneystore.com. I'm gonna have to call the mail order place tomorrow and see if they'll sell me one that way. Has anyone ever bought a case through mail order? What do they charge to ship it? I'm guessing it may be the $30 it costs to ship through the website...


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

where did u get the cases??


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

i just got my first 2 vinylmation the other day i have the the clear black one from clear 1 and the toon hole one from park 2


----------



## wdwgirl03

Lan said:


> My collection so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special releases with Mickey presenting them LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutesters set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't really want to purchase a case of an entire set, I just do one blind box or get it off of Ebay



Nice collection!  I love those holiday ones.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Wow, Lan! That is a great collection!!!  I love the way you have them displayed. Where did you get those great cases? 

I'm still fiddling with the settings on my camera and I've got to figure out how to display them to take a decent picture. 

Thank you, Lan, for posting those awesome pics!!

Awe, Cutesters cases are sold out on the disney website?? Yeah, shipping with Disney Merchandising mail order seems really high, and I would imagine it would be more than disneyshopping.com.


----------



## TinkerKat

Hey kids! Had to jump on here and share a link with you all.  This is the Vinylmation creations of a remarkable young man I had the pleasure of working with.  You will truly be awed and inspired by his Vinyl creations!

http://www.mametchi.com/ink_vinylmation.shtml

Enjoy!


----------



## mickin

heres my collection so far...i really need a park/urban 1..wish i started to collect them back then.




This is my create your own one...its inspired by the tv show How I met Your Mother and I call it Mickey Suit Up!




I also have some pins


----------



## Princess_Nikki

TinkerKat said:


> Hey kids! Had to jump on here and share a link with you all.  This is the Vinylmation creations of a remarkable young man I had the pleasure of working with.  You will truly be awed and inspired by his Vinyl creations!
> 
> http://www.mametchi.com/ink_vinylmation.shtml
> 
> Enjoy!



Great link, Kathy, thanks!  
Where do you work? Are you an artist too?


----------



## TinkerKat

Nikki, glad you enjoyed it! Keith & I worked together at the World of Disney in NYC. Sadly we closed our doors in December  But we are all so proud of him! He even had a 9" Vinyl featured at the D23 Convention in Sept.  
I wish a had a fraction of his artist skills! LOL.


----------



## wdwgirl03

TinkerKat said:


> Hey kids! Had to jump on here and share a link with you all.  This is the Vinylmation creations of a remarkable young man I had the pleasure of working with.  You will truly be awed and inspired by his Vinyl creations!
> 
> http://www.mametchi.com/ink_vinylmation.shtml
> 
> Enjoy!



Wow, those are awesome!  I LOVE that Tinkerbell one!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Princess_Nikki




----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I just got my Balloon Chaser and my clear lite Blue Vinylmation!!!!!


----------



## Lan

Thank you guys!!!  Sorry for the delay...I got the cases at The Container Store.  If you register online, you can get coupons for like 20% off your order.  

I am going to order a case of the Muppets.


----------



## rotary2808

Hi everyone, another vinylmation crazed collector here.

I mostly focus on the 9" figures, but also have several 3" as well. To date, I have all of the 9" figures except for Safari Mickey and the new Urban 3 releases. And as far as 3" goes I've got 2 from Park 1, 1 from Urban 1, 7 from Park 2, 6 from Urban 2, all of Park 3, all of Holiday 1 and all of the Special Releases.

Hoping to add Muppets pretty soon and Urban 3 not long after. It's so hard to keep up with all of these releases.


----------



## TinkerKat

Hey guys!  Check out my friends latest creations! He did a whole series based on Alice in Wonderland!  I am in constant awe of his talents. http://www.mametchi.com/ink_vinylmation.shtml


----------



## Princess_Nikki

TinkerKat said:


> Hey guys!  Check out my friends latest creations! He did a whole series based on Alice in Wonderland!  I am in constant awe of his talents. http://www.mametchi.com/ink_vinylmation.shtml



Hi Kathy, I have checked it out. Very great! He has a link on his website to email him. Could you let him know I emailed him about 3 weeks ago? Still haven't heard from him. Thanks!


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Hi Everyone!  My family has become huge vinylmation collectors!    I'll have to take a photo sometime of our different collections.  My question now is...We are heading down to WDW in two weeks...and I was wondering if they are actually doing any vinylmation trading yet?  If so, where?  My boys have a few vinylmations that they would like to trade...and I don't want to pack them unless they might be able to trade them.  Any info. would be great!  


  Crystal


----------



## JDub11

Disney On A Dime! said:


> Hi Everyone!  My family has become huge vinylmation collectors!    I'll have to take a photo sometime of our different collections.  My question now is...We are heading down to WDW in two weeks...and I was wondering if they are actually doing any vinylmation trading yet?  If so, where?  My boys have a few vinylmations that they would like to trade...and I don't want to pack them unless they might be able to trade them.  Any info. would be great!
> 
> 
> Crystal



It's not advertised very well and alot of CM's didn't seem to know about it but I believe they're still doing vinylmation trading at the value resorts each day in the gift shops. Last time I was there they did them like 4:30 - 5:30 but would extend it if it was going well... check w/ the gift shop. Not sure if this has spread to any of the other resorts yet.


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

JDub11 said:


> It's not advertised very well and alot of CM's didn't seem to know about it but I believe they're still doing vinylmation trading at the value resorts each day in the gift shops. Last time I was there they did them like 4:30 - 5:30 but would extend it if it was going well... check w/ the gift shop. Not sure if this has spread to any of the other resorts yet.





Thanks for the information!    We are staying at Pop Century...so hopefully my boys can do some trading.  I will check when we get there.


Next question......since they are supposed to be opening D-Street at the beginning of April...does anyone have any knowledge about this?  Also wondered about artist signings...we have a few vinylmations (like DCL park 1) that we would like to have signed.  Anything coming up in the next two weeks?


All information is greatly appreciated!  


  Crystal


----------



## TinkerKat

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hi Kathy, I have checked it out. Very great! He has a link on his website to email him. Could you let him know I emailed him about 3 weeks ago? Still haven't heard from him. Thanks!



I will definately reach out to him on your behalf!


----------



## rotary2808

Disney On A Dime! said:


> Thanks for the information!    We are staying at Pop Century...so hopefully my boys can do some trading.  I will check when we get there.
> 
> 
> Next question......since they are supposed to be opening D-Street at the beginning of April...does anyone have any knowledge about this?  Also wondered about artist signings...we have a few vinylmations (like DCL park 1) that we would like to have signed.  Anything coming up in the next two weeks?
> 
> 
> All information is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Crystal



Check vinylmation.com to see if there will be any events at WDW while you're there. Typically the artist signings occur around the time a new series is released. 

Also, check the Art of Disney's website: http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/index.html

Sometimes you might catch some of the artist's doing signings for other Disney artwork.


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

Incase anyone didn't see it, the official website's blog has some new information about Park #4 (release date April 2!) and an annual passholder preview of D Street at WDW on April 3.

http://eventservices.disney.go.com/files/vinylblog.html


----------



## Mookie Blaylock

We are in the world now and these little guys have become quite the addiction. My 3 year old daughter is collecting the cutesters, my 6 year old son the park series 3 and I have been partial to Urban 3, My wife has stayed away so for. We have about 12 between the 3 of us and yesterday at AK we purchased 1 box of each, I let my son choose are boxes and he pulled two chasers 

We check out tomorrow so hopefully it doesn't dent the wallet to much more.
Also saw some Muppets at the DTD art store and the Contemporary gift shop had a few park series 2.


----------



## rotary2808

Mookie Blaylock said:


> We are in the world now and these little guys have become quite the addiction. My 3 year old daughter is collecting the cutesters, my 6 year old son the park series 3 and I have been partial to Urban 3, My wife has stayed away so for. We have about 12 between the 3 of us and yesterday at AK we purchased 1 box of each, I let my son choose are boxes and he pulled two chasers
> 
> We check out tomorrow so hopefully it doesn't dent the wallet to much more.
> Also saw some Muppets at the DTD art store and the Contemporary gift shop had a few park series 2.



It doesn't start denting the wallet too much until you start buying the whole case so you have a complete set plus chaser and then 12 more to trade.


----------



## sunshine269

I love these little guys, I just went to the new Vinylmation store last night, and I am in trouble. You can trade your duplicates in so I got 4 new ones last night. The store was packed. I don't the complete set of any series. I really want the holiday ones though. 

jennifer


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

I have 2 questions...

When you trade in the parks/at Downtown Disney/with a Disney cast member, do you have to have the figure AND the artist card? I was wondering how that would work, and what I should be prepared to bring when we go this summer. 

Also, I want to check and make sure this is not just my computer - has the official Disney Vinylmation blog not been updated since April 3? (http://eventservices.disney.go.com/files/vinylblog.html) I'm just checking because it seems like they were doing so well about updating it, and then all of a sudden it just stopped. However, that seems to be what happened with the "Where Is the Vinylmation?" section, so I guess it kind of makes sense (or my computer is jacked up).


----------



## mrshart

If anyone is interested, I just got off the EBTA cruise and brought home 2 of the Castaway Club 3" ones with me. They were only available for purchase for a few days during the trip, and you could only purchase 2 per person. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## sunshine269

When I traded mine they just took the figure. All you get in return is a figure also. You can make up to 2 trades per day. One from a blind box and one from a clear box. I had a friend with me so she traded 2 for me. 

jennifer


----------



## rotary2808

That'sNotVeryMagical said:


> I have 2 questions...
> 
> When you trade in the parks/at Downtown Disney/with a Disney cast member, do you have to have the figure AND the artist card? I was wondering how that would work, and what I should be prepared to bring when we go this summer.
> 
> Also, I want to check and make sure this is not just my computer - has the official Disney Vinylmation blog not been updated since April 3? (http://eventservices.disney.go.com/files/vinylblog.html) I'm just checking because it seems like they were doing so well about updating it, and then all of a sudden it just stopped. However, that seems to be what happened with the "Where Is the Vinylmation?" section, so I guess it kind of makes sense (or my computer is jacked up).



I don't remember the exact date, but the blog has definitely been updated since the 3rd. The last update (might have been the 23rd) was the last preview of the upcoming Star Wars series.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

mrshart said:


> If anyone is interested, I just got off the EBTA cruise and brought home 2 of the Castaway Club 3" ones with me. They were only available for purchase for a few days during the trip, and you could only purchase 2 per person. Send me a PM if you're interested.



Hi, I just sent you a pm!


----------



## mrshart

The castaway club figures are gone. Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

mrshart said:


> The castaway club figures are gone. Thanks for all the interest.



Bummer, but that was really nice of you to offer them to others!


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

rotary2808 said:


> I don't remember the exact date, but the blog has definitely been updated since the 3rd. The last update (might have been the 23rd) was the last preview of the upcoming Star Wars series.



Thanks, I'm glad I asked! I clicked on "home" and apparently they re-did the entire official Vinylmation site, including links, and I still had the old link bookmarked. I never would have figured that out!


----------



## JessRabbit

That'sNotVeryMagical said:


> I have 2 questions...
> 
> When you trade in the parks/at Downtown Disney/with a Disney cast member, do you have to have the figure AND the artist card? I was wondering how that would work, and what I should be prepared to bring when we go this summer.




I have heard that some CM's are starting to trade Vinyls with cards if they have them.  
We are planning on taking our cards with our vinyls this summer to trade.
The card is not necessary to trade but it sounds like there are some figures with cards for those who collect both.


----------



## dizneyfan23

I have 4 of the Castaway Club vinyls to trade if anyone is still looking


----------



## JAM61

Is that the set of 9" & 3" ?


----------



## dizneyfan23

JAM61 said:


> Is that the set of 9" & 3" ?



Your thinking of the Castaway Cay one, I said Castaway Club.  The new 3" one in the metal tin.


----------



## JenniBB

I've gotten several vinylmation PINS on Ebay and am hoping that the CMs in the parks have some to trade when I am there in August with my family!!  Is anyone seeing these pins "on" the CMs?


----------



## JenniBB

Does anyone know where there is a list/photos of ALL the vinylmation PINS that are out??


----------



## wdwgirl03

JenniBB said:


> Does anyone know where there is a list/photos of ALL the vinylmation PINS that are out??



Maybe pinpics?


----------



## rotary2808

JenniBB said:


> I've gotten several vinylmation PINS on Ebay and am hoping that the CMs in the parks have some to trade when I am there in August with my family!!  Is anyone seeing these pins "on" the CMs?



I think the only place that is doing Vinlymation pin trading is at D-Street in DTD West Side. You might luck up and see them on other lanyards, but the CM's lanyards in D-Street are supposed to be strictly Vinylmation pins.



JenniBB said:


> Does anyone know where there is a list/photos of ALL the vinylmation PINS that are out??



I think you can also try searching the Official Pin Trading site as well.


----------



## kid@heart2

I just came back from WDW last week and am hooked already!! we bought some from all series but I must say I was reallllly looking for muppets and in particular "beaker" well I randomly selected out of the whole box and was lucky enough to find him.  (along with the little rat..can't remember his name) 

Hopefully Disney will have this collection around next year when we go back!!


----------



## rotary2808

kid@heart2 said:


> I just came back from WDW last week and am hooked already!! we bought some from all series but I must say I was reallllly looking for muppets and in particular "beaker" well I randomly selected out of the whole box and was lucky enough to find him.  (along with the little rat..can't remember his name)
> 
> Hopefully Disney will have this collection around next year when we go back!!



You don't have to worry about Vinylmation not being around next year. They've got several series planned out that will easily take them through the rest of this year and well into next year.

Now, will I be able to keep up is another question.


----------



## JAM61

It's El Super Raton
along with Animation, America Sings and sealed Tins Candy Corn & Epcot F&G

They are looking to be traded for specials, Tins, 9", 55 Kermit ...

so they can fight for your right to display them in your home!


----------



## penguin77

looking for offers. really would be interesed in park #1, cinderella, d23, castaway


----------



## where's_my_prince

i got my first chaser!!!

i felt so happy, its from the park series #4, the colonel!!


i havent gotten a single cutester yet, everytime ive gone to disneyland they were sold out, but that is the series i want the most


----------



## utkscvol1

So my husband bought me a few of these last year out of the holiday series when we were in wdw. I love them and so do my kids. I love the pins as well. Looking forward to getting more this year. I had no clue that they traded these! Is this something that is still done and if so where in wdw? Lord, one more thing to track down and trade.


----------



## flyinglizard

*WARNING!*

Recently I sent $34.00 for a Castaway Cay VM to someone here on the boards via USPS Money Order. They didn't accept PayPal because they didn't have an account... yeah right!

Long story short... I'm now out $40.00, no Vinyl, the seller stopped answering my emails, the USPS won't do anything further...

Use PayPal or nothing!

and no, I don't work for PayPal, I don't even like them, but that's the only way I'll go from here on out!

If you want more details, names, addresses etc, send me a private email!


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

utkscvol1 said:


> So my husband bought me a few of these last year out of the holiday series when we were in wdw. I love them and so do my kids. I love the pins as well. Looking forward to getting more this year. I had no clue that they traded these! Is this something that is still done and if so where in wdw? Lord, one more thing to track down and trade.



It seems that almost anywhere that is selling them in the parks (and Downtown Disney) will also be trading them. There are 2 options for trading: a mystery box of like 20 or 24, and a clear box with 3 in it. I saw more of the open (clear box) trading options than the mystery box; at some locations mystery trading may only be available at certain times. If the store is selling Vinyls, look on or near every counter, and you're likely to see the trading options!

The open box trading is awesome though; we just got back and I only wish I'd brought more to trade! I'm a "I want specific ones" person, so it was great to see one in the case I wanted and get it right then! Here are places I saw traders for sure or traded myself:
Resorts:
Pop Century gift store
Fantasia (gift store) in the Contemporary
Boutiki (upstairs gift store?) in the Polynesian

Hollywood Studios:
Villains in Vogue
The large shop of Disney stuff (duh!) when you first enter Hollywood Studios, it's on the left. Don't know the name. 
Tower of Terror gift shop

Magic Kingdom:
Space Mountain gift shop
Main Street Emporium
Art of Disney

EPCOT:
Art of Disney

Animal Kingdom:
Expedition Everest gift shop

Downtown Disney:
Art of Disney
D-Street
The "Collectibles and Jewelry" room at World of Disney
Once Upon A Toy

These are the only ones I can remember, off the top of my head, that I saw in person a couple of weeks ago. Like I said though, it seems like if they're selling Vinyls, they're also likely to be trading them, so just look around!

The one place I was surprised to see they *weren't* trading (unless I missed it) was MouseGear. However, seeing as that place is always really crowded and seems to be more compact than the Emporium, I can see why they don't.


----------



## debranator

You can find them at all the parks on cm lanyards..I do it all the time.
There was a woman...once..trading only vinyls at the store..but...I only saw her once..out of 20 times.
you have to have a vinyl to trade one with her.


----------



## onnawufei

I'm not really into the Vinylmation thing (I'm trying to resist but I have a feeling I'll be sucked in because I love cute things and blind boxes) so I apologize if this is a really dumb question.  If there is a pin of a Vinylmation, does that mean there's a figure of it?  I saw a pin on ebay that was called a 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea pin with a big red squid on it.  I can't find anything on the actual figure though!  Now I'm wondering if it even exists.


----------



## brooklynnbaby

Subbing


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

onnawufei said:


> I'm not really into the Vinylmation thing (I'm trying to resist but I have a feeling I'll be sucked in because I love cute things and blind boxes) so I apologize if this is a really dumb question.  If there is a pin of a Vinylmation, does that mean there's a figure of it?  I saw a pin on ebay that was called a 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea pin with a big red squid on it.  I can't find anything on the actual figure though!  Now I'm wondering if it even exists.



It means there either is a figure, or there will be soon. Sometimes, the pins get ahead of the figures, so the figure may not be available yet, but it will be soon. Right now there are pins out for Park Series 5, and those figures haven't been released yet.

This fan website: http://www.vinylnation.net/upcoming.html has a ton of information and photos on current and upcoming Vinylmation figures. They've got the squid listed for the set Urban 5, which indicates it may not be linked to 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. 

The only exception I know of where there is a pin and not a figure is that there is a pin of the pink monorail figure, but not a figure. I think that pin was released before the figures (Park 3), and before the monorail accident. After the accident the pink monorail was removed from service, so the color on the actual figure was changed to blue.


----------



## debranator

Thank you..that was a great link...does anyone know about the pin trading convention at the radisson that popped up on your link?
http://internationalpinexpo.com/


----------



## onnawufei

That'sNotVeryMagical said:


> It means there either is a figure, or there will be soon. Sometimes, the pins get ahead of the figures, so the figure may not be available yet, but it will be soon. Right now there are pins out for Park Series 5, and those figures haven't been released yet.
> 
> This fan website: http://www.vinylnation.net/upcoming.html has a ton of information and photos on current and upcoming Vinylmation figures. They've got the squid listed for the set Urban 5, which indicates it may not be linked to 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.
> 
> The only exception I know of where there is a pin and not a figure is that there is a pin of the pink monorail figure, but not a figure. I think that pin was released before the figures (Park 3), and before the monorail accident. After the accident the pink monorail was removed from service, so the color on the actual figure was changed to blue.


Thank you _so_ much!  It never occurred to me that it might not actually be linked to 20,000 Leagues!  That's exactly the one I was thinking of too.


----------



## jeanigor

I'm starting to get quite hooked. I have about a half dozen 9" and 30 of the 3". With some more on the way. Can't wait to get a DVC when they are released in Sept/Oct.


----------



## wdwgirl03

jeanigor said:


> I'm starting to get quite hooked. I have about a half dozen 9" and 30 of the 3". With some more on the way. Can't wait to get a DVC when they are released in Sept/Oct.



I can't wait for the DVC one either.  Or the retro Disney World ones that are going to be released for the 40th anniversary!


----------



## jeanigor

wdwgirl03 said:


> I can't wait for the DVC one either.  Or the retro Disney World ones that are going to be released for the 40th anniversary!



I totally geeked out when I saw the pics from Trade City, USA.....


----------



## wdwgirl03

jeanigor said:


> I totally geeked out when I saw the pics from Trade City, USA.....



I know, me too.  I don't know how I'm going to be able to choose which ones to get!  I think the animation series sounds amazing too!


----------



## jeanigor

wdwgirl03 said:


> I know, me too.  I don't know how I'm going to be able to choose which ones to get!  I think the animation series sounds amazing too!



I like the looks of the 40th anniversary of WDW series (including the CM exclusive ones) as well as the Steamtrunk (especially the watch combo) and the Mouse Ears Combo set.

Also geeked about the sorcerer Mickey LE extra on the park 5 series coming out next.

I have an army of vinylmations guarding my DVD's and Blu-Rays.


----------



## where's_my_prince

jeanigor said:


> I totally geeked out when I saw the pics from Trade City, USA.....


so did i!  i really love the nightmare before christmas set!!! its a shame imo that its window boxed


----------



## wdwgirl03

jeanigor said:


> I like the looks of the 40th anniversary of WDW series (including the CM exclusive ones) as well as the Steamtrunk (especially the watch combo) and the Mouse Ears Combo set.
> 
> Also geeked about the sorcerer Mickey LE extra on the park 5 series coming out next.
> 
> I have an army of vinylmations guarding my DVD's and Blu-Rays.



That Sorcerer Mickey one is awesome.  I have to get that one even though I am not a huge fan of the park 5 series (I think park 4 was better but park 5 is growing on me!).

I HAVE to get the retro ones.  Love them.


----------



## runningstitch

The pics from Trade City were what finally hooked me as well.  I SO want the Nerds Rock series.  And the Haunted Mansion set.  Sigh.  As if the pins weren't enough...


----------



## where's_my_prince

oh yes i almost forgot the "nerds rock!"  one looks amazing!!!


----------



## jeanigor

I just got home last night from a long weekend in WDW. Bought a couple 9", a couple 3", and five Juniors. Help.


----------



## JessRabbit

jeanigor said:


> I just got home last night from a long weekend in WDW. Bought a couple 9", a couple 3", and five Juniors. Help.



What 9" did you get?


----------



## jeanigor

JessRabbit said:


> What 9" did you get?



The Walk/Don't Walk 3" & 9" and the 10 yrs of pin trading 3" & 9" and pin set. Planning on getting the Pink Gear and the Blue Flames 9" in three weeks when I go back.


----------



## JessRabbit

jeanigor said:


> The Walk/Don't Walk 3" & 9" and the 10 yrs of pin trading 3" & 9" and pin set. Planning on getting the Pink Gear and the Blue Flames 9" in three weeks when I go back.



Congrats! I have the 10 yrs of Pin Trading set also.  I love how it turned out!
Pink Gears is on Disney Shopping.com and it looks like Memphis and Yelling were added today.
I just ordered Yelling for my collection.  
I received Blue Flames over the weekend. It is a very cool vinylmation.


----------



## Eight

Hey! Just wanted to introduce myself to this thread. I'm Rachel and a fellow Vinylmation addict. I'm pretty excited because although I've been collecting since Park 1 was released (add me to the list of people who wish they had bought more back then!), I just bought my first 9"! It's the Day of the Dead one from Trade City, which I've wanted since they first released the preview image. It doesn't come with the 3", but I'm okay with that since it was a lot cheaper that way, and I'm not really a hardcore collector that needs everything. 

I'm also super excited for the Nightmare Before Christmas series, I think I'm going to go broke getting those. As well as Muppets 2. I really hope they include Animal in that series.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i still need to make that big step and buy a 9"!  i have over 30 3" and not a single 9". everytime im about to get one in my mind it says the i could be buying 4 3"s instead


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Hello Everyone!!!!

I love Vinylmation too, it's great to know others love them too!

Does anyone need or want a 9" Gingerbread Man?


----------



## utkscvol1

How much for the gingerbread?


----------



## jeanigor

I had to limit myself this past trip. But I did get the 9" Blue Flame from Urban #4 and the matching Mickey ear hat and special 3". May have to figure a way to get the Screamer set too.


----------



## jeanigor

I also saw that the DVC vinyl is now available at D Street on the Westside at DTD.
The Mr. Toad AP vinyl is still available, as well as a couple from Trade City.

Hoping I can find an 'in' for a couple of special releases that are coming up--the special Sorcerer Mickey dual pack and the Steam Park watch combo.


----------



## N.Lo

Just got my first 2 yesterday. Our Disney Store just started selling them..WooHoo!
Also found out the Disney Store and Doorway to Dreams do trading!!!
My DS, 8, was so excited to open it up and see what he got. Can't wait to get more and start trading.

Just a side note which is totally off topic but totally made my day....we were chit chatting with the girl at the Door way to dreams counter, thats how we found out about the trading, and she opened a drawer and pulled out a mickey rice crispy treat for my son, a chocolate dipped one with sprinkles....he was so excited! It's the little things that make a big impression.


----------



## rotary2808

N.Lo said:


> Just got my first 2 yesterday. Our Disney Store just started selling them..WooHoo!
> Also found out the Disney Store and Doorway to Dreams do trading!!!
> My DS, 8, was so excited to open it up and see what he got. Can't wait to get more and start trading.
> 
> Just a side note which is totally off topic but totally made my day....we were chit chatting with the girl at the Door way to dreams counter, thats how we found out about the trading, and she opened a drawer and pulled out a mickey rice crispy treat for my son, a chocolate dipped one with sprinkles....he was so excited! It's the little things that make a big impression.



Welcome to the addiction. Once you start you can't stop.


----------



## stitch34

Me and my girls LOVE collecting Vinylmation.  We were in the parks when the original Parks and Urban 1 series were out, and I thought ohhhh, how neat and said NOPE, will NOT start collecting these, have enough stuff we collect.
Well, that didn't last!
It's been a year now, started with Park and Urban 2. We went a little nuts at first with them, but then really took a break from them. But now our trip in July and trip last week - ugh - and then add in all we picked up on ebay, now have around 100+ of the 3" figures and a handful of the 9".... and MANY more soon to be released ones 3" and 9" on our wish list!

Problem is... not sure where to put them now that the collection has grown. Had them in the girls room, but moved them today, as they were taking over their space to put all their other stuff they like displayed in their room. My autistic son wants to play with them, so they are kinda best off in their room.
Today I moved them into the living room - but eh, not loving them in there. They actually look kinda tacky in there... and son kept trying to play with them (such as popping all the arms off of them)!
So now off to put them back in the girls room - but really, not sure how we'll have room to add all the new ones we want!  I think we may have to really thin out the collection to make room for new?

We have had a blast trading them in the parks... though you know you have too many when you go to a mystery box, ask for a certain number... they pull it out and you say ugh, we have that already - and then get a super nice CM who takes the time to seriously pull out 10 different numbers - and yep, we have them all.... this kept happening our last trip.
they sure are addicting, though!
Can't wait for the sorcerer Mickey, the holiday 9" ones, and a bunch of Park/Urban 5! the madness never ends!!


----------



## utkscvol1

stitch34 said:


> Me and my girls LOVE collecting Vinylmation.  We were in the parks when the original Parks and Urban 1 series were out, and I thought ohhhh, how neat and said NOPE, will NOT start collecting these, have enough stuff we collect.
> Well, that didn't last!
> It's been a year now, started with Park and Urban 2. We went a little nuts at first with them, but then really took a break from them. But now our trip in July and trip last week - ugh - and then add in all we picked up on ebay, now have around 100+ of the 3" figures and a handful of the 9".... and MANY more soon to be released ones 3" and 9" on our wish list!
> 
> Problem is... not sure where to put them now that the collection has grown. Had them in the girls room, but moved them today, as they were taking over their space to put all their other stuff they like displayed in their room. My autistic son wants to play with them, so they are kinda best off in their room.
> Today I moved them into the living room - but eh, not loving them in there. They actually look kinda tacky in there... and son kept trying to play with them (such as popping all the arms off of them)!
> So now off to put them back in the girls room - but really, not sure how we'll have room to add all the new ones we want!  I think we may have to really thin out the collection to make room for new?
> 
> We have had a blast trading them in the parks... though you know you have too many when you go to a mystery box, ask for a certain number... they pull it out and you say ugh, we have that already - and then get a super nice CM who takes the time to seriously pull out 10 different numbers - and yep, we have them all.... this kept happening our last trip.
> they sure are addicting, though!
> Can't wait for the sorcerer Mickey, the holiday 9" ones, and a bunch of Park/Urban 5! the madness never ends!!



I don't know if you guys have a Michael's, but I was able to find a really nice display case for a great price to display them very nicely on our living room wall.


----------



## stitch34

utkscvol1 said:


> I don't know if you guys have a Michael's, but I was able to find a really nice display case for a great price to display them very nicely on our living room wall.



Michaels... was it a black shot glass case?? Had looked at that and wondered if it would fit the vinylmations! Gotta be the same one you got! Thought it would be  a great idea. May have to pick it up and try it out!

For now...decided on my favorites in the living room - have a 4 shelf with glass door unit that originally was for stereo equipment - very nice looking, so have the favs in there. Was too cluttered and junky with all of them... so now put two plastic display cases from container store in the girls room with the ones they still love, but I'm not loving!
and sad news for our Buzz vinyl today... my autistic son got to him and chewed one of his ears off! WHY couldn't he have done it to one of the gear bears that there are some many to get through trades!


----------



## utkscvol1

stitch34 said:


> Michaels... was it a black shot glass case?? Had looked at that and wondered if it would fit the vinylmations! Gotta be the same one you got! Thought it would be  a great idea. May have to pick it up and try it out!
> 
> For now...decided on my favorites in the living room - have a 4 shelf with glass door unit that originally was for stereo equipment - very nice looking, so have the favs in there. Was too cluttered and junky with all of them... so now put two plastic display cases from container store in the girls room with the ones they still love, but I'm not loving!
> and sad news for our Buzz vinyl today... my autistic son got to him and chewed one of his ears off! WHY couldn't he have done it to one of the gear bears that there are some many to get through trades!




That's the one. Got it 50% off. Fits them perfect! Our living room is done in khaki and red and I have black frames, mirror, so it fits perfect! The only problem- eventually they won't all fit in it.


----------



## JAM61

I have the following to trade:

Sealed candy corn tin
Sealed Epcot F&G tin
9" Walk/Don't Walk
NBC Pumpkin King (chaser)
NBC Shock (girl in purple)
America Sings
Animation

Looking for:
chasers
tins
specials 
9"

Let's make a deal


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

JAM -- would love your Pumpkin King. I have a Cast Member Ambassador that I can trade. Just let me know.


----------



## magsmom

Folks,
You can get "some" of the vinylmations on disneystore.com.

It is worth ckecking every couple of days or so.  Right now the 9" toy story is available.


----------



## PhantomVirus

Anyone know of a PinsPic for Vinyls? I ordered 10 from DS.COM and 4 were dupes....I was hoping to trade them off but cannot seem to find any boards that facilitate such things. At least with pins you nearly always know what you are getting and if you get dupes / ones you don't like you can USUALLY find someone willing to trade on PinPics.

Vinyls - not so much.


Thx
Ron


----------



## Spiffie

PhantomVirus said:


> Anyone know of a PinsPic for Vinyls? I ordered 10 from DS.COM and 4 were dupes....I was hoping to trade them off but cannot seem to find any boards that facilitate such things. At least with pins you nearly always know what you are getting and if you get dupes / ones you don't like you can USUALLY find someone willing to trade on PinPics.
> 
> Vinyls - not so much.
> 
> 
> Thx
> Ron



Hey Ron!  I sent you a PM!


----------



## JessRabbit

Just wanted to let everyone know that Disney has raised the price of Vinylmations.  The new 3 inch Park 5 are being sold for $12.95 at the park now.  They were released Friday.  The price of the new Halloween 9 inch is $48.95 now.  Some CMs at D-Street said that this is how every new series is going to be priced. I hope it is not true but we'll see. That is a 30% price increase


----------



## uneekstylez

I'm so sad about the 30% price increase. This little collecting hobby is getting very expensive. I really want to get the Park 5 tray...but I'm hesitating cauze of the price.


----------



## JessRabbit

uneekstylez said:


> I'm so sad about the 30% price increase. This little collecting hobby is getting very expensive. I really want to get the Park 5 tray...but I'm hesitating cauze of the price.



I feel the same way. We have almost all of the 3" that have been released so far and quite a few 9".  Our DD also likes to collect them too.  I don't know what we are going to do now.  There is no way we will be able to keep our sets complete now and buy for our 6 year old.  I was hoping the rumor wouldn't be true.  It takes the fun of blind boxing away and will drive collectors to the secondary market.  I don't think many people will buy blind boxes for $13 and risk getting something that they don't want.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Not a fan of the price increase, but I usually buy mine off of ebay since I don't want to risk getting one I don't like.  Now I definitely don't want to blind box!  I'm really disappointed though because there are supposed to be a lot of cool figures coming out next year (there was a huge update after the Trade City event on vinylnation.net).

But has anyone seen the new holiday designs for the Osborne Lights and MVMCP?  They look awesome!

Holiday vinylmations

Just scroll down a little bit and you'll see them.


----------



## sisiblum

Starting my collection and wondering if any1 have some doubles to sell.
I live in Brazil so must ship to my country. I´m long time Ebayer/Paypal verified account.

Main interest Vinylmation 3" : Park series, Holidays & Toy Story

But any offer is much welcome. Let me know.

TYVM


----------



## JAM61

I am looking to trade for:

Cinderella Tin 
Urban 5 Chaser
Park 5 Chaser
9" E-Coupon, Safari Mickey, DLR Castle, Festival Of the Lion King, Tiki Room
9" Holiday 2
Urban 5
3" Holiday 2

To Trade I Have:
America Sings
ToonTown Trolley
NBC Pumpkin King (mib)
Epcot F&G Tin
Holiday Hearts Chaser
Paint Drip Mickey
Army Man
Rex
Buttercup
Big Baby
Bullseye
Jessie
Lady Liberty Tin
9" Walk/Don't Walk
9" Graffiti


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

I have a few Park 3 figures on sale on ebay if anyone wants to check them out here is my user name 69gadong check them out if your interested I only ship to the US though sorry international buyers.


----------



## beatlesblonde

I started Park series #4 on our trip in December and when we went back in October they were no where to be found. Anyone have any idea when/if it'll be released soon?


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

beatlesblonde said:


> I started Park series #4 on our trip in December and when we went back in October they were no where to be found. Anyone have any idea when/if it'll be released soon?



Park 4 was discontinued but park 5 is now available


----------



## beatlesblonde

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> Park 4 was discontinued but park 5 is now available



I wondered if that was the case. I saw a few clear display cases in the stored though with the series in it and a sign that said "returning soon."


----------



## rotary2808

beatlesblonde said:


> I wondered if that was the case. I saw a few clear display cases in the stored though with the series in it and a sign that said "returning soon."



My DH & I were talking to a CM at D-Street about that and he said that is really deceiving to people. Once a series is sold out it's gone, they don't produce anymore.


----------



## PhantomVirus

And they just announced no more Artist Cards....nice 30% increase for LESS stuff  - THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## PhantomVirus

PM me if you want some ideas on displaying them - I am super active on another VM board and they have a lot of cool ideas and resources.

For 3" ones - Buy the tiered clear cases from The Container Store, if you want to hang them on a wall the Shot Glass holders from Michaels are a nice option as long as you don't have any vinyls with HATS or Elongated necks.


Displays

Clear, 3-platform display cases from The Container Store - Called the MULTI LEVEL DISPLAY BOX
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10022884&N=&Ntt=display


Risers, from The Container Store
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10019504&N=&Ntt=risers


The football display cube from The Container Store (Neebles says it's great for 9" vinyls!)
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10001592&N=&Ntt=football+display+cube


12-compartment box from The Container Store
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10009795&N=&Ntt=divider+box


Rectangular boxes from Crate and Barrel
http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family...1&SearchPage=1


12" display box, from The Container Store http://www.containerstore.com/shop?p...N=&Ntt=display


Acrylic display, found on eBay (for searching, it was listed as ACRYLIC 3 STEP DISPLAY - 2 X 15 X 6.5 - 3/16" CLEAR)


For a huge selection of acrylic risers, like the ones below, check out this link, and do a search for "acrylic riser"
http://www.achievedisplay.com/


More acrylic display cases
http://www.protechproductsinc.com/simpsons.htm


Don't forget the "official" VM display:
http://www.disneystore.com/disney/st...0002&langId=-1


9" display, found on eBay (for searching, it was listed as Vinylmation 9" Bobble Head Boxed Display Case Stackable)
Here is a link to the image, it's too big to put in the post: http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/3...92195739_o.jpg

Shelving

The Detolf glass-door cabinet, from IKEA (a popular choice)
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10119206


The Billy Bookcase, from IKEA (comes in several finishes)
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40071788


Shot glass display case from Michael's
http://www.michaels.com/art/online/d...527&channelid=


----------



## rotary2808

PhantomVirus said:


> And they just announced no more Artist Cards....nice 30% increase for LESS stuff  - THANK YOU SO MUCH.



I can't believe they're going to do away with the artist cards. They already did away with the buttons as well. Of course most of the time when you trade in the mystery box you don't get the card anyway, so if they don't have cards this will alleivate that.


----------



## Marc A.

Just started collecting a few weeks ago.  Bought some 3" on ebay.
Can't wait to trade in the parks next month!


----------



## SheStang94

Hi There - My husband and I started collecting these little guys when we were in the World for our wedding in late Oct/Nov and are officially ADDICTED!! (And mad that I passed up on the cruise ones because I wasn't officially addicted at that point) Throughout our trip and later from ebay, we have around 50 now.  Unfortunately, during a business trip to the World next week, I'm sure that number is going to climb

I did want to let everyone know that as far as the Park 5 series goes, they still include the artists card.  I'm not sure about Urban 5, but will definitely be checking those out while I am there so I will let you know.


----------



## rotary2808

SheStang94 said:


> Hi There - My husband and I started collecting these little guys when we were in the World for our wedding in late Oct/Nov and are officially ADDICTED!! (And mad that I passed up on the cruise ones because I wasn't officially addicted at that point) Throughout our trip and later from ebay, we have around 50 now.  Unfortunately, during a business trip to the World next week, I'm sure that number is going to climb
> 
> I did want to let everyone know that as far as the Park 5 series goes, they still include the artists card.  I'm not sure about Urban 5, but will definitely be checking those out while I am there so I will let you know.



The only one I'm aware right now that doesn't have an artist card is a Holiday 2 3". According to the official blog, they're slowly phasing out the cards now & Holiday 2 was the first series affected by it.


----------



## PhantomVirus

The Sports series, the Animal Kingdom series and the CLEARS all do not have cards.

Sadly the chaser for Holiday 2 has no card but I read that the others all do - go figure.


----------



## miss-t

I got Buttercup from Toy Story as an early Christmas present from a friend! I'm still working on getting all of the Muppet ones! I only have 3 more to go. I figure I'm just gonna have to save money and get the Kermit Chaser when it pops up under a buy it now listing on ebay. I'm having such a hard time trying to get Beaker.


----------



## piraterunner

My daughter and I are officially addicted. we frequent our disney store and when they first started selling the toy story series we each picked one (husband as well) Stella got Woody, I got Weezy, and my husband got the Chaser. That was it we were hooked. Once  a week we go to the store and Stella picks one out. we have Big baby, Ham, another Weezy, and I went last week and got another Chaser. Stella doesn't mind duplicates she is sooo excited every time she opens the box! For me paying the $15.00 including tax it sucks! I bought the big eye Grumpy online for her stocking. Also bought the full set of cutesters from ebay. 11 of the boxes are unopened only the chaser is opened and it is sooooo cute! I am gonna put them in her bribe box for reading, they are going to blow her mind!!!!!! I think that I am gonna buy the Marathon ones from 2010 (I did the Goofy, so I deserve them) I think once we are done toy story I will have to do the Nightmare before Christmas. Less stress knowing what you are getting lol. But I do enjoy the anticipation of the unknown


----------



## Bradsdadg

Hi gang! I had a Vinylmation question for you: 

How often would you say the little cards come with trades at Disney? I believe they aren't needed to trade, but I am hoping most of them come with them anyway. Anyone have experiences with this? Or am I the only one that cares about the cards almost as much as the figures themselves


----------



## debranator

Bradsdadg said:


> Hi gang! I had a Vinylmation question for you:
> 
> How often would you say the little cards come with trades at Disney? I believe they aren't needed to trade, but I am hoping most of them come with them anyway. Anyone have experiences with this? Or am I the only one that cares about the cards almost as much as the figures themselves



Very rarely..as the cms do not ask for them and folks throw em out..
I have only seen them come with the cards at E street...
and..that is only..once in a while..not all the time.


----------



## Bradsdadg

Oh well, I can always hope that they will have a card with one my son trades for, lol. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

We were just at Disney, and did a bunch of trading...sorry to say...but only three of my sons 12 trades had cards.  We would always ask...but most did not have them.    Also...I posted this on another thread...but be aware that all locations are supposed to have the same trading rules...but they don't.  So ask the CM ahead of time how the trade will go...just so that you know the rules.  If you want more specifics...please ask...  We had a great time trading, and picked up a couple of Chasers along the way!  


  Crystal


----------



## UCFPixie

There is a preview tonight at midnight on Vinylmation.com (Disney's official vinylmation site).


----------



## Bradsdadg

UCFPixie said:


> There is a preview tonight at midnight on Vinylmation.com (Disney's official vinylmation site).



Yes, I saw those  I like the Pinocchio and Tiki ones best. My main prob with these is that I only like about half of them. The other half are duds. That would be alot of buying or trading. So we probably won't be constantly buying these, unless maybe on ebay...


----------



## MyMuse

*raises hand* 

Yes, I am a Vinylmation addict. Well, I think they are really really cute. 

I've been collecting from the beginning....when, one could not find them, not because of being sold out, but they didn't take off well at the very beginning. And now....well, let's say, that a rehab facility may have my name on it.  

I'm really looking forward to the Animation Series on the 7th. 

I also would like to complete my Holiday Series 2 set but I'm awaiting on trading days/nights either from Disney store (mine is NYC/north NJ) or the group I belong to on Facebook already had 2 trading days in the last few months. 

When I was in WDW in December, I did actually do quite a few trades in the parks, so that was really exciting.


----------



## PatMcDuck

As I am sure you collectors already know, many Disneystores will carry the Animation Series 1.  We got in 3 boxes last night, and we were all oohing and aahing over this series.  Very cute.  (I do not collect them myself, but I do like them)


----------



## MyMuse

PatMcDuck said:


> As I am sure you collectors already know, many Disneystores will carry the Animation Series 1.  We got in 3 boxes last night, and we were all oohing and aahing over this series.  Very cute.  (I do not collect them myself, but I do like them)




Yes! 

I thought they were not released until 7th?


----------



## jeanigor

I like it on this thread because I can share and not get the "what are you, crazy?" questions and looks.

I just got the world showcase one from an ebay seller yesterday.

My Epcot Twins.


----------



## PatMcDuck

MyMuse said:


> Yes!
> 
> I thought they were not released until 7th?




Sorry I was not clear, I am a CM and saw them backstage.  They go out on the 7th, yes.


----------



## utkscvol1

The closest store to us is an hour away, anyone know if these new sets will be available at disney stores website?


----------



## carebee21

Hi All! My DH and DS are vinylmation fanatics. I've been buying them on Ebay and The Disney Store to put away for our 2 week Disney World vacation (much cheaper than spending 10-13 in the park, especially since my son also does pins! My money disappears rather quickly at Disney!!!) Anyhow, we've only done trading at Disney Land. So, where can they trade at Disney World? Do all 4 parks carry vinylmations in the gift shops, and can you trade at all 4 parks?  What about any of the resorts or downtown disney?


----------



## debranator

carebee21 said:


> Hi All! My DH and DS are vinylmation fanatics. I've been buying them on Ebay and The Disney Store to put away for our 2 week Disney World vacation (much cheaper than spending 10-13 in the park, especially since my son also does pins! My money disappears rather quickly at Disney!!!) Anyhow, we've only done trading at Disney Land. So, where can they trade at Disney World? Do all 4 parks carry vinylmations in the gift shops, and can you trade at all 4 parks?  What about any of the resorts or downtown disney?



Where can you trade vinyls at WDW?
everywhere...
these is the World of disney store downtown and D street...
just 2 of the places downtown..that have the clear 3 vinyl trading boxes and the large mystery trading boxes...
you will find no shortage of places to trade.
EDIT!
the disney store now has 3 different sets of vinyls..at 6 bucks each..
perfect for trading.
http://www.disneystore.com/sale/mn/1001152/


----------



## debranator

utkscvol1 said:


> The closest store to us is an hour away, anyone know if these new sets will be available at disney stores website?



I am not sure what sets are available at the stores...
but..According to my son..the fanatical Vinyl trader...
He did not want any of the vinyls that come form the Disney stores.
The only ones he would take were the store exclusives.
He said that the boxes are different.


----------



## Aryn

The new Animation series that came out in the store today are exactly the same as the ones in the parks. 

Maybe he is thinking of the Nightmare Before Christmas, which came out in window boxes so you could see what you got.

I think the DS will be getting some exclusives so your DS might want to rethink his stance on the Store vinyls

Its going to be the Villains series 1! I am a huge fan so I am so excited that they will be only at the Disney Stores


----------



## utkscvol1

When we were @ the ds last weekend the lady working them alluded that they may start tradin vinylmations in the stores. that'd be awesome!


----------



## debranator

Aryn said:


> The new Animation series that came out in the store today are exactly the same as the ones in the parks.
> 
> Maybe he is thinking of the Nightmare Before Christmas, which came out in window boxes so you could see what you got.
> 
> I think the DS will be getting some exclusives so your DS might want to rethink his stance on the Store vinyls
> 
> Its going to be the Villains series 1! I am a huge fan so I am so excited that they will be only at the Disney Stores



the exclusives..he will take...
but,the nightmare stuff is the same in the park as in the stores..except..
there is something about some package or perhaps it is the figure ..
some kind of marking..that my son says that he prefers the park ones.
I was at the NY store..and...I could have bought tons of the scarce jacks and pumpkins..
In fact,I was getting a bunch of em to resell...
when,my dd called my Ds ..who was home in fla...
And..told him..what I was getting...
and..did he want anything...
Not only..did he stupidly convince me not to buy so many..
but..he did not want them..
Even though..he needed a Jack..
He said he would wait till he could find one in the park..
I have no idea why..
only..that fanatical collector....feels that way..
I am going to have to pay attention..next time..and ask him.
As for him and the Jack..
he still does not have it..and haunts D street..quite often.
So..the villains will not be at the parks at all?
I have not been paying atention..
but,I am sure..DS..has.


----------



## ChristyandDave

I just got Beaker off of Ebay!!  I'm looking for Kermit too.  My husband got me 3 for Christmas and we are both hooked.  This year we want to focus on Star Wars, Animation 1 and Villains.  Hopefully I'll some I want to trade when we go to WDW in September!


----------



## HauntedMansionDiva

Any info on a release date?  This is a must have for me!  I just do not want to miss out on the release.  Thanks


----------



## Bradsdadg

Just thought i'd let everyone know that Disney has some Vinylmations on sale @ their website. $5.99 instead of 9.95. I picked up a couple for my son  (Don't forget to use their code for free shipping as well!) 

http://www.disneystore.com/vinyl-fi...on-park-3-series-figure-3/mp/1258125/1000284/


----------



## MyMuse

Bradsdadg said:


> Just thought i'd let everyone know that Disney has some Vinylmations on sale @ their website. $5.99 instead of 9.95. I picked up a couple for my son  (Don't forget to use their code for free shipping as well!)
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/vinyl-fi...on-park-3-series-figure-3/mp/1258125/1000284/




I guess it is just for the Park 3 series? I *just* finished that series the other day (got my last 2 via Ebay). I usually like trading, but when it comes down to 2 more with no trading in sight...off to Ebay I go! 

I think the NYC trading group is tentatively planning a March meet.


----------



## airman

BIG fan of the vinylmation here. I was straitening up my shelves and set up all my vinyls to take some pictures of them. This is a photo album I posted on my FB page today. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2081741&id=1166784296&l=7827eb1f62
I am looking forward to picking up some of the Star Wars figures next month.


----------



## jeanigor

Awesome pics! I think I will do some shots of mine too. I got quiet a few more over this last trip....


----------



## MyMuse

I went to a local store and all Animation sold out 

Though, I guess I didn't spent any more money, but I did end up getting the Christmas robe they had for $19.99. My cousin made me!! 

I have a couple more to check but I bet they are sold out too. Argh. 

The NYC trading group might be looking to mid-February date. There's a FB page under "Mousetraders NYC". 

If anyone has Holiday Series 2, I only need 3 more to complete that series. I have quite  few duplicates!


----------



## delmar411

airman said:


> BIG fan of the vinylmation here. I was straitening up my shelves and set up all my vinyls to take some pictures of them. This is a photo album I posted on my FB page today.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2081741&id=1166784296&l=7827eb1f62
> I am looking forward to picking up some of the Star Wars figures next month.



is that a DVC one I see????  And did you get the red monorail when they were first released or did you go to Ebay for it?

Sorry for the random questions!


----------



## airman

delmar411 said:


> is that a DVC one I see???? And did you get the red monorail when they were first released or did you go to Ebay for it?
> 
> Sorry for the random questions!


 
That is the DVC vinylmation and the red monorail, both were bought on Disney property. Looking forward to my next trip to pick up some more.


----------



## delmar411

airman said:


> That is the DVC vinylmation and the red monorail, both were bought on Disney property. Looking forward to my next trip to pick up some more.



Very cool!  I had forgotten about the DVC vinyls being released.  I need to pay more attention! 

I just get the ones that I find interesting and the kids help me trade but we've managed to build up a rather large 'collection' of them in less than a year.  They are my 'hidden mickeys' (that's what the kids call them) though since they are so pricey.


----------



## jeanigor

I counted mine and currently have 151 of the 3" vinyls. Sixteen more are set to arrive by the end of next week. I may have a problem....


----------



## airman

jeanigor said:


> I counted mine and currently have 151 of the 3" vinyls. Sixteen more are set to arrive by the end of next week. I may have a problem....


 
Todd: WOW! that's a lot of vinylmation, let's see them.
How does everyone display there vinylmations? Mine are on 2 shelves in my downstairs bathroom (DW has a strict policy on how much Disney stuff I can display and where).

Here are how mine are displayed:

Close up view









and how it looks in the room





Joe


----------



## delmar411

great pics Joe!  I just have mine on top of short bookcases in my room.  The kids like to arrange them all constantly so I don't have a 'display' setup.  I'm thinking I should get shelves and get my actual knickknacks up off the bookcases and then there would be plenty of room for the vinyls. 

Thankfully my DH is just as much a Disney nut as me.  Our room is 'decorated' in Disney and Star Wars.


----------



## wdwgirl03

airman said:


> Todd: WOW! that's a lot of vinylmation, let's see them.
> How does everyone display there vinylmations? Mine are on 2 shelves in my downstairs bathroom (DW has a strict policy on how much Disney stuff I can display and where).
> 
> Here are how mine are displayed:
> 
> Close up view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how it looks in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



I'm so jealous of some of your park 1s (ok, mainly Figment and the Sorcerer Hat one..the more I see that one the more I think it's really cool!)!!!  When vinylmation first came out we were in NYC and stopped at the World of Disney store.  I vaguely remember seeing signs all over the store/in the windows for it but I had no clue at the time what it was.  Still kind of bummed I didn't get any of them.


----------



## airman

wdwgirl03 said:


> I'm so jealous of some of your park 1s (ok, mainly Figment and the Sorcerer Hat one..the more I see that one the more I think it's really cool!)!!! When vinylmation first came out we were in NYC and stopped at the World of Disney store. I vaguely remember seeing signs all over the store/in the windows for it but I had no clue at the time what it was. Still kind of bummed I didn't get any of them.


 
Figment is one of my favorites. I am only missing the Bad Apple and Disneyland Mystery from the Parks 1 group. Usually I have the urge to have a complete set, but I don't want to pay what people are asking on Ebay, so I just get them from the Disney parks and the Disney shopping site.


----------



## utkscvol1

airman said:


> Todd: WOW! that's a lot of vinylmation, let's see them.
> How does everyone display there vinylmations? Mine are on 2 shelves in my downstairs bathroom (DW has a strict policy on how much Disney stuff I can display and where).
> 
> Here are how mine are displayed:
> 
> Close up view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how it looks in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



If you don't care me asking where did you find your shelves at?


----------



## dizbubbles

Mine are displayed at work and on a bookshelf. They make me so happy! Especially my Mr. Incredible Mickey--- he's my favorite! My kids have a bunch scattered about their rooms as well.  My youngest son started collecting with Park 1 so he used to PLAY with them. EEK! His monorail has scuffs from when he was throwing it around waiting in line at WDW.  He still loves it-- and I won't think about the depreciation!


----------



## airman

utkscvol1 said:


> If you don't care me asking where did you find your shelves at?


 
I had the shelves for a while. I think I got them at Target, I believe Michaels has shelves like this also.


----------



## utkscvol1

airman said:


> I had the shelves for a while. I think I got them at Target, I believe Michaels has shelves like this also.




thx. i actually bought a couple of the shot glass display cases. they are perfect for the vinylmations. I thought that the shelves might work better in my daughters room .


----------



## jeanigor

Does anyone know if the Flag series is blind or open boxed? And do you suppose they are also available (or will be) at the pavilions around World Showcase?


----------



## debranator

jeanigor said:


> Does anyone know if the Flag series is blind or open boxed? And do you suppose they are also available (or will be) at the pavilions around World Showcase?



ok..I could be wrong..
but...I am pretty sure my son[who knows these things..somehow]..
told me..open box.


----------



## rotary2808

jeanigor said:


> I counted mine and currently have 151 of the 3" vinyls. Sixteen more are set to arrive by the end of next week. I may have a problem....



I too have a problem. I made the mistake of counting mine a few weeks ago and I'm up to 200 3" & 9", more technically because I was counting sets as 1 unit.


----------



## jeanigor

rotary2808 said:


> I too have a problem. I made the mistake of counting mine a few weeks ago and I'm up to 200 3" & 9", more technically because I was counting sets as 1 unit.



 I am glad I am not the 'worst' as my partner describes me.

Thanks, debranator for your response! Now it will be easier to get a complete set.


----------



## rotary2808

jeanigor said:


> I am glad I am not the 'worst' as my partner describes me.
> 
> Thanks, debranator for your response! Now it will be easier to get a complete set.



I'm not as complusive as I used to be, still bad though. I had to scale back, not only for the wallet, but for space as well. That and it's just impossible to keep up with what seems like weekly releases.


----------



## debranator

rotary2808 said:


> I'm not as complusive as I used to be, still bad though. I had to scale back, not only for the wallet, but for space as well. That and it's just impossible to keep up with what seems like weekly releases.



I find..that I have to choose..what I like...
I do not like star wars...
so..i am not keeping any...
and of the animation...I like santa ,fairy godmother and Pinocchio.
so,I only keep those.
It makes it easier...for me..
not to have complete sets...
as...my mantle..is overloaded already.


----------



## rotary2808

debranator said:


> I find..that I have to choose..what I like...
> I do not like star wars...
> so..i am not keeping any...
> and of the animation...I like santa ,fairy godmother and Pinocchio.
> so,I only keep those.
> It makes it easier...for me..
> not to have complete sets...
> as...my mantle..is overloaded already.



I definitely want to get Star Wars at some point, just not sure when since our next trip to the World isn't until Sept., but we've got a cruise in May. Maybe they'll have it onboard.

I probably won't bother with Animation or Villains, although I do want the 9" Dancing Hippo when it comes out. The Park series is my addiction. I keep saying I'm not going to get all of them and then somehow I end up with all of them in my quest to get the chaser.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We have been selling the 9" Dancing Hippo in the Disneystores.


----------



## jeanigor

My 'army' has migrated to the Disney room and is awaiting relocation.


----------



## rotary2808

PatMcDuck said:


> We have been selling the 9" Dancing Hippo in the Disneystores.



I thought the blog said those wouldn't be out until spring. I wonder where the closest DS is?



jeanigor said:


> My 'army' has migrated to the Disney room and is awaiting relocation.



Impressive army!!!! I added to my army on our PC cruise. I managed to complete Holiday 2 except for Valentine. And I said I wasn't going to do complete sets anymore. My name is Emily and I am a vinyl addict.


----------



## delmar411

does anyone know what the all white with the black 'eye' one is from Holiday 2?  I can't figure it out at all.


----------



## PatMcDuck

rotary2808 said:


> I thought the blog said those wouldn't be out until spring. I wonder where the closest DS is?
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is the hippo, it has a little tutu on it.  We are selling vinylmation like crazy lately.  People call and have them out on hold, too.
> 
> For the first day of release, we sometimes only get 3 cases...... then we get more, of course, in the following weeks.  Animation Series 1 is popular.  The kids have so much fun getting them, they get so excited.


----------



## rotary2808

PatMcDuck said:


> rotary2808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the blog said those wouldn't be out until spring. I wonder where the closest DS is?
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is the hippo, it has a little tutu on it.  We are selling vinylmation like crazy lately.  People call and have them out on hold, too.
> 
> For the first day of release, we sometimes only get 3 cases...... then we get more, of course, in the following weeks.  Animation Series 1 is popular.  The kids have so much fun getting them, they get so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one!
Click to expand...


----------



## 8bit

are vinylmation the same as bearbricks? just disney's version?


----------



## jeanigor

Went and visited with the cast members at my local Disney Store. The lovely lady we spoke with let me know that she had three cases of the Villains series #1 ready to go on sale tomorrow. Going to have to decide whether or not to go get some tomorrow or wait it out.

My store does not trade at this time.


----------



## Belle Ella

I just started getting into Vinylmation this week. I wasn't really loving them when my sister gave me one of the Cutesters ages ago. But it's catching on. I really love the Animation series myself, and the Villains that came out today. Now to decide what to do with my duplicate from the Villains series.


----------



## jeanigor

Belle Ella said:


> I just started getting into Vinylmation this week. I wasn't really loving them when my sister gave me one of the Cutesters ages ago. But it's catching on. I really love the Animation series myself, and the Villains that came out today. Now to decide what to do with my duplicate from the Villains series.



Sell them? Trade them? I assume that they will be trade-able in the parks and Downtown Disney.


----------



## MyMuse

Hi guys, 

Just to let you know there is a date for a NYC vinylmation trading meet on Feb 19th. 

It is also under the FB page called "Mousetraders NYC". I think there will also be pin trading for those into that and general Disney chatting - you don't have to trade anything...just hang. 

With all this weather, I still have to get to my local stores to see how Animation Series is going, I don't think I'll get the Villans though. 

I'm very much want the 40th Anniversary series though.


----------



## ChristyandDave

Belle Ella said:


> I just started getting into Vinylmation this week. I wasn't really loving them when my sister gave me one of the Cutesters ages ago. But it's catching on. I really love the Animation series myself, and the Villains that came out today. Now to decide what to do with my duplicate from the Villains series.



Belle,

Which Villain are you willing to trade?  I have a Marie from the Animation series that I'm willing to trade.


----------



## tzuhouse

Do ya'll do trading through this thread?  I have two Phils.  Was looking for Peter Pan and Fairy Godmother.

Mary


----------



## Belle Ella

jeanigor said:


> Sell them? Trade them? I assume that they will be trade-able in the parks and Downtown Disney.



Trading is what I'm probably leaning towards. I'm looking into the trading they do at the Parks so that will be an option for me in March. I also know a couple people who collect Vinylmation so that may work out as well.


----------



## jeanigor

Belle Ella said:


> Trading is what I'm probably leaning towards. I'm looking into the trading they do at the Parks so that will be an option for me in March. I also know a couple people who collect Vinylmation so that may work out as well.



Last month, I chaperoned a trip to Disney and it was great fun for my students to trade. By the end of the week, they knew which ones were keepers and which would just be traded away at the next location.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Anyone looking for Wall & Eve set or a 9" Gingerbread Man Vinylmation.

If so, send me a pm.


----------



## Belle Ella

I got my first Chaser last night!! Talk about exciting. I blind boxed Jafar from the Villains series.


----------



## debranator

Belle Ella said:


> I got my first Chaser last night!! Talk about exciting. I blind boxed Jafar from the Villains series.



Congrats!!!!!
It is always wonderful to find a chaser.


----------



## Tigger6987

Wow this awesome! A vinylmation thread! I've been a collector for about 2 years now, and this is the first thread I've seen on here about them. Lets keep it up!


----------



## Belle Ella

Tigger6987 said:


> Wow this awesome! A vinylmation thread! I've been a collector for about 2 years now, and this is the first thread I've seen on here about them. Lets keep it up!



Welcome to the thread! I've only just started myself. But loving them so far. I can't wait for the Nerds Rock! series. So, so cute.


----------



## Belle Ella

debranator said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> It is always wonderful to find a chaser.



Thanks! I wasn't even thinking I had a chance at getting it. I went to open it and just about freaked out. Yay!


----------



## jeanigor

Just got the Villains Box set tonight. Rather pleased!! And now we also have a dozen to trade while we are there in three weeks! Woo Hoo!!!!

Oh, and a friend picked me up some from the Dream's Maiden voyage. Quite excited about those too!!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, exciting that your friends picked you up a few!

I'm trading one of my duplicates but still have 2 others to take with me to the Park to trade. Kind of caving on one I really want that I found on an eBay batch I'm willing to go for. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MyMuse

Just to throw it out there again...

I'm also heading to one of my malls to check out the Disney store tonight. I'm mulling over collecting the Villans/Animation, though I love I can collect when I'm home. 

I saw the DS.com has so many vinlys there too but half of me really wants to pick them up while I'm at WDW! lol (is that silly??)





MyMuse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to let you know there is a date for a NYC vinylmation trading meet on Feb 19th.
> 
> It is also under the FB page called "Mousetraders NYC". I think there will also be pin trading for those into that and general Disney chatting - you don't have to trade anything...just hang.
> 
> With all this weather, I still have to get to my local stores to see how Animation Series is going, I don't think I'll get the Villans though.
> 
> I'm very much want the 40th Anniversary series though.


----------



## jeanigor

MyMuse said:


> Just to throw it out there again...
> 
> I'm also heading to one of my malls to check out the Disney store tonight. I'm mulling over collecting the Villans/Animation, though I love I can collect when I'm home.
> 
> I saw the DS.com has so many vinlys there too but half of me really wants to pick them up while I'm at WDW! lol (is that silly??)



I felt the same way when I saw the 40th anniversary ones up on DS.com. I understand not everyone can get down to buy them, but it still makes it a little less magical that I can buy them from my desk.


----------



## MyMuse

jeanigor said:


> I felt the same way when I saw the 40th anniversary ones up on DS.com. I understand not everyone can get down to buy them, but it still makes it a little less magical that I can buy them from my desk.



Exactly! I definitely want the 40th annivesary ones (and mayhaps even some of the flg series...) and since I'm going in May....I'm doing a serious internal debate on whether to order them from DS.com or not.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, has anyone seen the 9" Fantasmic that comes out this month? That is as close to a must have as I can get. Here's to hoping I can get my hands on it somehow.


----------



## Tigger6987

Had a great day, went to my local mall and picked up some vinyls! That definitley made my day! Got 3 villians (2 Gov Ratcliffe and a Cruelella) and 2 Animation (pinocho and Aladin). It always makes me happy when I can get some vinyls!


----------



## Belle Ella

Tigger6987 said:


> Had a great day, went to my local mall and picked up some vinyls! That definitley made my day! Got 3 villians (2 Gov Ratcliffe and a Cruelella) and 2 Animation (pinocho and Aladin). It always makes me happy when I can get some vinyls!



 Are you going to go for the entire sets of each or are you hoping for certain ones?


----------



## MyMuse

..and bought me some vinyls! 

I couldn't resist, so I got the rest of the box of animation vinyls - there were  5 missing, so not quite as costly as a whole box plus I got a Disney Visa card discount. 

AND I'm still missing 2! LOL! 

I got the Pinocchio variant (without the ears) and the pink elephant chaser/variant. 

Whew! What a night!


----------



## Belle Ella

MyMuse said:


> ..and bought me some vinyls!
> 
> I couldn't resist, so I got the rest of the box of animation vinyls - there were  5 missing, so not quite as costly as a whole box plus I got a Disney Visa card discount.
> 
> AND I'm still missing 2! LOL!
> 
> *I got the Pinocchio variant (without the ears) and the pink elephant chaser/variant. *
> 
> Whew! What a night!



SWEET. Now that is a jackpot to bring home if you ask me, lol. Who are you missing now?


----------



## ironlou

Here is a great story.

So I go to my Disney store located at the mall in Oklahoma city. I'm still new to this collection and I was working on my Nightmare collection as well as my villian collection. I just got my state income tax so what better way to celebrate than go buy a few vinyl's. I went to find and buy the 9 remaining Nightmare ones I needed (boogie, zero, santa, dr finklestein, sally and I went looking but not expecting to find lock, jock barrel and corpse kid) to my surprise the cast member went to the back and found the 4 kids! I was so excited.

As I was paying she asked me if I was colecting anythign else and I said I am also working on the villians and I just needed Prince John because 5 otehrs were on their way in the mail. She asks "so all you need is Prince John and your set in complete?" She turns around and pulled him out of a drawer. She had bought him looking for a specific one. She said "today is your lucky day" and gave it to me. She said as a gift for sharing a passion! 

So I went ahead and started working on Toy Story. LOL I was so happy she gave me Prince John!


----------



## MyMuse

Belle Ella said:


> SWEET. Now that is a jackpot to bring home if you ask me, lol. Who are you missing now?



I bought the nearly full box (only 5 missing), but not enouh to give me a whole set. I'm going to try to post some pics later.  

I'm missing Peter Pan and Dragon(?) and regular Pinocchio (with the ears). There are 4 chasers and I only got one.

Now, I have quite a bit to trade on our trading day on Feb 19th in NYC!  

http://twitpic.com/3xkdtq - almost full box!

http://twitpic.com/3xkmsx - the results! 

http://img.twitpic.com/3xkq24 - pink elephant chaser




ironlou said:


> As I was paying she asked me if I was colecting anythign else and I said I am also working on the villians and I just needed Prince John because 5 otehrs were on their way in the mail. She asks "so all you need is Prince John and your set in complete?" She turns around and pulled him out of a drawer. She had bought him looking for a specific one. She said "today is your lucky day" and gave it to me. She said as a gift for sharing a passion!
> 
> So I went ahead and started working on Toy Story. LOL I was so happy she gave me Prince John!



That's awesome!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

ironlou said:


> As I was paying she asked me if I was colecting anythign else and I said I am also working on the villians and I just needed Prince John because 5 otehrs were on their way in the mail. She asks "so all you need is Prince John and your set in complete?" She turns around and pulled him out of a drawer. She had bought him looking for a specific one. She said "today is your lucky day" and gave it to me. She said as a gift for sharing a passion!
> 
> So I went ahead and started working on Toy Story. LOL I was so happy she gave me Prince John!



How awesome is that? I don't think I'll get so lucky, lol. I still need 4 to complete my set but shouldn't spend any more money for a while. I'm _hoping_ that I can at least get 2 of them with my duplicates to trade later on but I'm also trying to get Magic Mirror from Park 5. I must have anything Snow White related, lol.



MyMuse said:


> I bought the nearly full box (only 5 missing), but not enouh to give me a whole set. I'm going to try to post some pics later.
> 
> I'm missing Peter Pan and Dragon(?) and regular Pinocchio (with the ears). There are 4 chasers and I only got one.
> 
> Now, I have quite a bit to trade on our trading day on Feb 19th in NYC!
> 
> http://twitpic.com/3xkdtq - almost full box!
> 
> http://twitpic.com/3xkmsx - the results!
> 
> http://img.twitpic.com/3xkq24 - pink elephant chaser



I am just in love with that chaser! But I think my best bet for it is eBay sadly. But maybe I will get lucky. I did blind box Jafar. Are you going to go for all of the chaser variants?

Outside of the Pinocchio variant and the chasers, I'm still missing Marie, Mushu (Dragon from Mulan), Peter Pan, Marie, and Quasimodo. I am going to get the Simba combo pack that comes out on Friday though.


----------



## DisneyDispatch

I run a site called DisneyDispatch and would like to add a new column about ... Disney Vinylmation! It would join the many other columns on the site and appear weekly.

If anyone is interested in writing that column, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## jeanigor

Belle Ella said:


> Outside of the Pinocchio variant and the chasers, I'm still missing Marie, Mushu (Dragon from Mulan), Peter Pan, Marie, and Quasimodo. I am going to get the Simba combo pack that comes out on Friday though.



Simba combo pack???

(And I got about 10 Quasi's last month, my picks were like magnets for him.)


----------



## Belle Ella

jeanigor said:


> Simba combo pack???
> 
> (And I got about 10 Quasi's last month, my picks were like magnets for him.)



I guess some series have combo packs with a special 3" (in this case Simba, from Lion King) paired with a blind box from that series. It gets released on the 11th but at DLR and WDW locations only. I'm still new to all of this I have no idea. I hope they still have some in a week and a half when my friend is there to pick some stuff up for me.


----------



## Belle Ella

Ugh, OK. SO I was very, very bad today. I now have doubles of almost the *entire* Animation series minus any chasers/variants and still no Marie or Mushu. I need to get my trade on like ... right now but I wont be at DLR for another few weeks. Le sigh.

Hehe, if anyone needs any of the following:

- Aladdin
- Alice
- Dodger
- Phil
- Peter Pan
- Fairy Godmother
- Pinocchio (donkey)

ETA: In hindsight? I should have just purchased a full tray. Then at least I would have everyone *and* a chaser.


----------



## MyMuse

Belle Ella said:


> I guess some series have combo packs with a special 3" (in this case Simba, from Lion King) paired with a blind box from that series. It gets released on the 11th but at DLR and WDW locations only. I'm still new to all of this I have no idea. I hope they still have some in a week and a half when my friend is there to pick some stuff up for me.



In the past, there were combo packs for Scoerer Mickey for Park Series...5, I think and also for Steampunk. 

Since I'm nowhere near either places, I'll have to wait until my May visit to WDW.


----------



## Belle Ella

Have they ever offered the combo packs on DS.com?


----------



## jeanigor

Belle Ella said:


> Have they ever offered the combo packs on DS.com?



Yes, there are at least 3 combo packs that I know of, each with the extra revealed character being Mickey.

The Sorcerer's Apprentice Mickey, Plane Crazy Mickey, and a Black and Brown Mickey. I believe I heard somewhere that there would be a total of 5 of these combo packs.

The Brown and Black Mickey combo is for sale on DS.com now.

Brown and Black Mickey Combo Pack on DisneyStore.com


----------



## jeanigor

Here's what the folks behind vinylmation posted on their facebook:






Adorable if I do say so myself. Suppose they will be able to keep them in stock for 2 weeks?


----------



## tzuhouse

Is that a new series coming out?  I thought Animation 1 had already been done, but we are very new to this and I'm probably wrong.

Mary


----------



## jeanigor

tzuhouse said:


> Is that a new series coming out?  I thought Animation 1 had already been done, but we are very new to this and I'm probably wrong.
> 
> Mary



You are correct, Animation #1 has already been released. They are just releasing a special combo pack with Simba as a revealed vinyl on the top. The cost will most likely be the cost of 2 vinyls from the Animation #1 series, $19.90.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I'll kep my fingers crossed that Simba will either be online or stick around until March. Then again, I know someone who will be at DLR 1 week after he's released so I may have them pick him up for me.


----------



## Marc A.

jeanigor said:


> You are correct, Animation #1 has already been released. They are just releasing a special combo pack with Simba as a revealed vinyl on the top. The cost will most likely be the cost of 2 vinyls from the Animation #1 series, $19.90.



This will just be available in WDW and DL?
How about at a disney store in malls????

I have become addicted!!


----------



## jeanigor

Marc A. said:


> This will just be available in WDW and DL?
> How about at a disney store in malls????
> 
> I have become addicted!!



They said D-Street locations at DTD at DL & WDW. 

No mention of Disney Stores in the malls. Might need to go chat up the manager and see what she knows...or if there is a DS CM here.....


----------



## SorcererDonald16

The Simba Combo will probably be $24.95. That's what the combos cost for Park 4, Park 5, and Urban 5. All three of those made it to DS.com, so I am assuming Simba will as well.

No earthly idea about the actual Disney Store locations, though. I haven't heard of them getting the Tonal Mickey U5 one in, but who knows what they will do about Animation 1.


----------



## Belle Ella

I need to stop buying them at DS and DS.com!! I can get my discount if I get them at DLR and D-Street, lol.

Simba is so adorable though. He looks a little sad though. Makes me want to give him a hug.


----------



## MyMuse

Belle Ella said:


> I am just in love with that chaser! But I think my best bet for it is eBay sadly. But maybe I will get lucky. I did blind box Jafar. Are you going to go for all of the chaser variants?



Thanks 

If you have a trading night near you (disneyland?), I bet you might find someone. Or keep buying and trading animation until you get one? You seem to be luck with Jafar!

I don't know if I want all of them, it's probably drive me crazy...but I did want Pinocchio with the donkey ears.


----------



## Belle Ella

I do have an double Pinocchio with donkey ears if you had anything you were interested in working something out (trade maybe). Just putting it out there.

I'm actually trying to work out a trading night with some folks while I'll be there in March. Here's to hoping it'll work out. But I have a lot to work with for the trading boxes which will be fun in itself.

I actually just did a trade with someone from another site and I got him in the mail just now! Go figure I ended up blind boxing him last night but it's all good. I'm glad I could help them get a figure they needed/wanted.


----------



## wdwgirl03

jeanigor said:


> Here's what the folks behind vinylmation posted on their facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable if I do say so myself. Suppose they will be able to keep them in stock for 2 weeks?



Ahhh I really want that one!  I hope they still have it when we go in March! *crosses fingers*


----------



## jeanigor

I had to check, and as of right now, the Simba/Animation Series 1 combo pack is available on Disney Store. com. And as SorcererDonald16 predicted, it is listed at $24.95.


----------



## Belle Ella

jeanigor said:


> I had to check, and as of right now, the Simba/Animation Series 1 combo pack is available on Disney Store. com. And as SorcererDonald16 predicted, it is listed at $24.95.



Ugh. I am so tempted to order it from DS.com!! But then you have to pay shipping on top of tax! I think I'm just going to wait and see if my friend can pick it up for me next week so we can use an AP discount.


----------



## jeanigor

I had some friends on the Maiden Voyage of the Dream who know how much I adore Vinylmation (even though they don't quite understand them). Well its good to have friends that know your tastes, because I got a special package in the mail yesterday, containing these seven figures!


----------



## Marc A.

I have quite a bit of vinyl to trade as well people.
An extra Kaa, extra Dodger, extra Santa from Nightmare.
Other urbans that I decided not to try to finish off the series.

Let me know


----------



## MyMuse

Hi guys..reposting.... 

Just to let you know there is a date for a NYC vinylmation trading meet on Feb 19th at 2pm at Rockefeller Center Concourse...Starbucks. 

It is also under the FB page called "Mouse traders NYC". I think there will also be pin trading for those into that and general Disney chatting - you don't have to trade anything...just hang. 

I hope to trade my Animation doubles (and triples!), Holiday Series 2 to finish my collections and I have some singles that I'll bring along with me from various other series. 

I'll be at WDW in May, so I hope to get the 40th Anniversary series and special events ones. 

I'm trying very hard NOT to do to DS.com for them as well as Simba combo. I so want that one!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Wish I was in NYC to go! I do get to go to an unnoficial trade night in March at Disneyland! I'm so excted.

Did anybody get the Simba combo-pack yesterday? I'm pretty sad today. I tried ordering it early early yesterday morning and all seemed to be going well but I guess they over sold them  I got an email 24 hours later saying I'm not getting in. Very bad way to start off my morning today.


----------



## MyMuse

Belle Ella said:


> Wish I was in NYC to go! I do get to go to an unnoficial trade night in March at Disneyland! I'm so excted.
> 
> Did anybody get the Simba combo-pack yesterday? I'm pretty sad today. I tried ordering it early early yesterday morning and all seemed to be going well but I guess they over sold them  I got an email 24 hours later saying I'm not getting in. Very bad way to start off my morning today.



Yay for your trade night! 

I *think* my friend got me one for my birthday. 

I've been trying hard not to look at the DS.com site too much.   but I'm pretty certain, I'm going to break down and pick up some gems.


----------



## Belle Ella

I think my Simba debacle with DS.com has given me the perpesctive I need not to buy anything on their website. It'll be cheaper in the long rin if I wait a little longer and get it at the Park so I don't have to pay shipping. That raises the game a little too much for me.

Then I see this on the Vinylmation Blog:



> Anyway, we have some exciting news! The first Disney Afternoon, two-figure set is coming to the Disney Parks On-Line Store on Friday, February 25. The first set ... Tale Spin!
> 
> So, let's spin it. Here is a look at the packaging plus the front of Kit and Baloo from the set. Edition size is 1000 and retail is $24.95



So far, only word is that it will be available on the website. I think I'll have to pass on them, unless the BF would like them. He loves Tail Spin.


----------



## jeanigor

Belle Ella said:


> So far, only word is that it will be available on the website. I think I'll have to pass on them, unless the BF would like them. He loves Tail Spin.



Saw those too. I grew up on Tailspin. And doesn't it figure I will be at WDW on the 25th with them only being offered on DS.com as of now? I *LOVE* irony.


----------



## Belle Ella

jeanigor said:


> Saw those too. I grew up on Tailspin. And doesn't it figure I will be at WDW on the 25th with them only being offered on DS.com as of now? I *LOVE* irony.



Aw man, figures, right? I have until then to decide if I really want to order it. I want to, but at the rate I'm going I need some self control!

I just got my clear pink elephant in the mail today!! I'm so excited about it.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Congrats on the Pink Elephant! Hopefully I can get the Tail Spin before I get "Belle'd", which is what I'm now calling it when the site tells you you bought something and then changes its mind. I'm sure it's happened to others, but I've now read your story here, on VN, and on Facebook, haha.

BTW, I think VN is down. I saw a message they were going down to change servers, so if you're looking for the site, it should be back later tonight according to the people there.


----------



## Belle Ella

I just had to make sure everyone knew of my disappointment, lol.

I saw Sledge's post there so thankfully I didn't have to freak out a few minutes ago when I tried to log in and post about my mail day! I always get stressed whenever DIS is down. I'm addicted to forums.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Haha yeah I posted my mail day about 5 minutes before it went down.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I can post it here at least!






Yay!


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I'm not a fan of the Pink Elephants in general, but it's cool to get them to complete the series. I am a completionist, lol. I can hear my wallet getting scared.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm the oppoiste, I absolutely love them!! Well, I'm not as much a fan of the 2 solids, but I am completely in love with the 2 clears. It's my favorite part of Dumbo, and I love the pink elephants in Fantasmic! I have yet to decide if I'm going to go after the other 3 and if I'm going to after the Pinocchio variant.

The answer will probably be no. I'm short on cash at the moment and I have already done way more damage than I should until I can straighten that out.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I am officially getting withdrawals... It doesn't help that this site always runs slow as molasses for me


----------



## disney_forever

Does anyone have the super chaser for the Star Wars set that they'd be willing to sell?


----------



## Belle Ella

Pumbaa7287 said:


> I am officially getting withdrawals... It doesn't help that this site always runs slow as molasses for me



I know the feeling, I do.



disney_forever said:


> Does anyone have the super chaser for the Star Wars set that they'd be willing to sell?



Sorry, but no. Try your chances on eBay, but it's going to cost a pretty penny and then some.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Yeah, you'd be lucky to find Ghost Obi for under 200.


----------



## disney_forever

Belle Ella said:


> I know the feeling, I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but no. Try your chances on eBay, but it's going to cost a pretty penny and then some.





Pumbaa7287 said:


> Yeah, you'd be lucky to find Ghost Obi for under 200.





Ya, I've been watching eBay, and they are getting pricey!

Is anyone in here trading/selling/buying in Canada?

My boyfriend and I just started our collection yesterday... we're hooked!
So far we have:
- Animations 1: Mushu, Alice and Dodger
- Villains: Shan Yu, Ursela, and Jafar (yay!)
- Have A Laugh: Pluto's Sweater, and Mickey and the Seal
- Star Wars: Obi Wan, and a tray that has yet to be opened... (hopefully with the super chaser in it lol)

BTW, how do I post pictures? I checked out the FAQ but I don't have a "Manage Attachments" button


----------



## Belle Ella

I believe you'll need 10 posts before you can post pictures! That's how it was when I started. And then all you'll need is to upload it to an image host and copy/paste the URL with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 tags around it.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Sigh... everyone has Jafar but me...


----------



## threekidsandadog

disney_forever said:


> Ya, I've been watching eBay, and they are getting pricey!
> 
> Is anyone in here trading/selling/buying in Canada?
> 
> My boyfriend and I just started our collection yesterday... we're hooked!
> So far we have:
> - Animations 1: Mushu, Alice and Dodger
> - Villains: Shan Yu, Ursela, and Jafar (yay!)
> - Have A Laugh: Pluto's Sweater, and Mickey and the Seal
> - Star Wars: Obi Wan, and a tray that has yet to be opened... (hopefully with the super chaser in it lol)
> 
> BTW, how do I post pictures? I checked out the FAQ but I don't have a "Manage Attachments" button



I live close to Hamilton and I just started collecting too. Don't have any doubles yet, but when I do I would be very happy to trade with you. Did you get your vinyls at the Disney Store in Limeridge? I didn't see any Star Wars when I was there on Saturday. My kids really want me to collect those.


----------



## disneyobsessed808

came here because the other boards are down. congrats on your pink elephant belle ella


----------



## MyMuse

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I can post it here at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!




Oh, now we match!!! 

I'm not going to try and get all 4 chasers either. I'm good with the pink elephant I have. 

I'm hoping our trading day on Saturday will help me get Peter & Dragon to complete my Animation series as well as Easter Chick & St Patty Day & maybe Summer Santa to complete my Holiday 2 series. 

Then I'm going to turn my attention to 40th Anniversary & maybe the Oh Mickey series.   Until Haunted Mansion comes out. That series is going to by NUTS.


----------



## MyMuse

disneyobsessed808 said:


> came here because the other boards are down. congrats on your pink elephant belle ella



I don't think they are up yet??


----------



## castlegazer

jeanigor said:


> I had some friends on the Maiden Voyage of the Dream who know how much I adore Vinylmation (even though they don't quite understand them). Well its good to have friends that know your tastes, because I got a special package in the mail yesterday, containing these seven figures!


 
You are VERY VERY Lucky!  I am being a nutbag on ebay right now trying to get Night and Day and I am not even a collector! My son and I want this set so badly! It started selling for $50 approximately and is now waay over $100, just for that set - let alone all the others you have been sent here! That is oner very special friend!


----------



## SorcererDonald16

If anyone is after the Park 5 9" Fantasmic! and Tree of Life and is not near WDW or DLR, they were just listed on disneystore .com at around 3:30am EST. Do *not* wait to get these if you really want them; the Park and the character 9" usually sell out by early in the morning, since most of the 9" vinyls are sent to the two D-Street stores in the first place.

Also, if you enter FREESHIP in the promo field at checkout, you'll get free shipping. Believe that code works through the weekend. 

Urban 3 and Park 3 cases are up too, discounted to $139.95; blind boxes for both are on there for $5.99. Good for trading, or collecting if you haven't tackled those series yet.


----------



## Marc A.

I was lucky to order the 2 9" vinyls off the site at around 6:45 cst this morning.
The Fantasmic figure looked much better than I expected from the earlier pictures released.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm hoping my order went through, but not keeping my hopes up sadly. I wasn't able to get on to DS.com until 5:30 this morning but it let me submit the order. Let's see if I get another email tomorrow morning telling me "sorry, but we sold out" again, like with Simba (and that order I placed at 3:30 in the morning). Trying not to get my hopes up. But in the event I don't get it through DS.com someone was supposed to pick it up for me this morning. Kepping my fingers crossed that I'll get the Fantasmic somehow.


----------



## MyMuse

I love the Fantasmic one! but I do aheva  ban on getting 9" vinyls. They are just too big! I already have 2, only because they are from the old NY store and the new NY store. 

I'm hlaf-hoping DS.com is sold out!! 

In any case, I'm heading out to the vinyl meet / disney chat meet-up at 2pm at The Rock, NYC. There will be a big green mickey head to find us at concourse level, Starbucks, should you want to join. 

I'll also be tweeting!  my name is i my sig.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I got Jafar and Old Hag in two blind boxes this morning! So excited!


----------



## Patriotic_Duck

Hey guys! I am totally new to the Vinylmation thing, I only have the 3" Football and 1.5" Football Field Jr. from the Sports Series. 

I was NEVER planning on buying a Vinylmation ever, but I got into them because of my best friend's son, who has the entire Park 2 Series and about half of the Clear Series. I started buying them as presents for him, and I'm planning on getting him the Condiments Series and a 9" of some sort when we go to DW for his birthday next month. 

Now after searching for stuff for him and reading this thread, I am totally ready to expand my collection! I want to complete the Sports and start collecting the Star Wars and Nerds Rock Series, and which ever individual ones I may like also[Like the Walk/Don't Walk, I just wish those weren't so expensive!] I didn't want to get into Vinylmations because I knew they would be addictive, but I guess they are like Lays, you can't have just one!

I'm looking forward to sharing my new collection with you all!


----------



## utkscvol1

Well last weekend we did it, we bought a whole case at the disney store. we bought the villians, they only have 4 set there. i now officially have one full set. Then last night we went and picked up a blind box animation and I got the pink elephant!! so happy!!! found out last weekend that the pinoccho my daughter has is the one with the blue ears, him as a boy, didn't even know there were two. But did find out from a guy at the store as we were checking out that they are going to start trading in the stores next month! so happy!!


----------



## boysmom5150

Hi there

We just started collecting back in Aug and it has quickly become an addiction for our boys.  We missed out on Park 1 and would like to know if anyone here has a FULL set that they would be willing to sell.  Please PM me

Thanks


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Boysmom, even if someone did have a full set, there is a 99% chance they would not sell it, and if they did, they would want at least $1500 for it. The balloon chaser alone is going for over $500 on eBay. Not trying to discourage you, just letting you know what you're asking.


----------



## Patriotic_Duck

Okay, so I got the itch to buy this weekend and bought the Chip and Dale "Nerds Rock" and the 9" Glow in the Dark Create Your Own! I'm so excited!


----------



## boysmom5150

Pumbaa7287 said:


> Boysmom, even if someone did have a full set, there is a 99% chance they would not sell it, and if they did, they would want at least $1500 for it. The balloon chaser alone is going for over $500 on eBay. Not trying to discourage you, just letting you know what you're asking.



Thanks for your response
I know if I had a park 1 set I WOULDNT sell it but thought I would throw it out there.. You never know!!
Unfortunately for me I know what they are going for.  Last month I just missed out on a "deal" on ebay....full set with chaser sold for $850!!!I am kicking myself.   seems in the last few weeks prices are only going up
Oh well..more waiting I guess


----------



## Belle Ella

Congrats Pumbaa!

And hey, hey to everyone who just dropped into the thread!

I'm kind of excited. Been trading away a storm lately and I'm coming close to knocking everything off my list that I want for the time being. A friend at DLR picked up Simba for me today and my BF picked up the 9" Fantasmic for me!! Yippee! Although now I've got *two*  My DS.com luck went better this time and the one I ordered just shipped. Gotta figure out if I'm going to keep it or not at this point.


----------



## utkscvol1

Can anybody tell me if there are any special things with the villians set? Variants or anything like that?


----------



## Pumbaa7287

No variants as far as I know, normal set of 11 plus Jafar chaser.


----------



## Belle Ella

utkscvol1 said:


> Can anybody tell me if there are any special things with the villians set? Variants or anything like that?



Nope, no variants in the Villains series. Just your 11 figures plus the Chaser.


----------



## utkscvol1

Ok so we bought our first case of villians, I've opened and got my whole set plus chaser. Now, I was going to sell the extras on ebay-but wonder if I should sell as blind boxes or go ahead and open them. Any suggestions? Oh, there's just one chaser in each box, right?


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Just one chaser per box... If you're going to put the blindboxes on eBay, I'd recommend saying you already got the chaser and these are extras. Some people sell them telling people they could have the chaser when it's very obviously just leftover boxes from a case.


----------



## MyMuse

The trade meet in NYC on Saturday went really well and we had a fantastic turnout! yay!  We are hoping for another one maybe in early May?

I was able to finish Animation series..and then introduced to Urban 5, so now I'm collecting that. 

No trades for my Holiday 2, though. It seems not too many collect that series, but I love 'em! 

I was able to trade away most of my Park 3, & some Animation & the other singles I had. 

Afterwards, we hit the Disney store and then a few of us, went to dinner. 




SorcererDonald16 said:


> If anyone is after the Park 5 9" Fantasmic! and Tree of Life and is not near WDW or DLR, they were just listed on disneystore .com at around 3:30am EST.
> 
> Also, if you enter FREESHIP in the promo field at checkout, you'll get free shipping. Believe that code works through the weekend.
> 
> Urban 3 and Park 3 cases are up too, discounted to $139.95; blind boxes for both are on there for $5.99. Good for trading, or collecting if you haven't tackled those series yet.



Sold out now...and free shipping ended on Sunday. I thought it would last unil monday, but I was wrong. 

As soon as I finished Park 3, they get discounted! LOL!! 



Pumbaa7287 said:


> I got Jafar and Old Hag in two blind boxes this morning! So excited!



Wow!! 



Patriotic_Duck said:


> Hey guys! I am totally new to the Vinylmation thing, I only have the 3" Football and 1.5" Football Field Jr. from the Sports Series.



Welcome! 




utkscvol1 said:


> Well last weekend we did it, we bought a whole case at the disney store. we bought the villians, they only have 4 set there. i now officially have one full set. Then last night we went and picked up a blind box animation and I got the pink elephant!! so happy!!! found out last weekend that the pinoccho my daughter has is the one with the blue ears, him as a boy, didn't even know there were two. But did find out from a guy at the store as we were checking out that they are going to start trading in the stores next month! so happy!!



I only bought a nearly full box once. I have to say blind boxing it does make it more fun, but lot less stressful. And you do not alot to trade with! 

Yes, animation series has a variant..pinocchio with and without the ears. and they also have 4 chasers. I'm not such a fan of multiple chasers & variants but there you go! animation also has the simba combo pack as well. 

I'm not as familiar with villans, but someone here can answer it!


----------



## Sonya

Hi everyone! I just found you, usually I'm on the community board. I have a nice little collection that includes a lot of Cutesters, Urban and Park 2. Then I kind of dropped out because there wasn't anything that interested me until Star Wars!

I have a question, are we allowed to trade here?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sonya said:


> Hi everyone! I just found you, usually I'm on the community board. I have a nice little collection that includes a lot of Cutesters, Urban and Park 2. Then I kind of dropped out because there wasn't anything that interested me until Star Wars!
> 
> *I have a question, are we allowed to trade here?*



Yup, yup! We have a small trading thread already if you'd like to check it out: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2648399


----------



## brdlyleon

Hello all! Ive been wanting to start collectiong for some time now but never got around to it...then, just the other day, I stopped by the Disney Store at my mall and they had them! The exact collection i wanted: Animation. I only have an exact idea of what i want and the collection i need.

Here's my "style": I LOVE all of the Disney animated features, which, if you dont know, trace from Snow White down to Tangled, and it doesnt include pixar, and I wanted to see about getting one figure for each movie. Seems impossible now but im sure its possible. 

The day I went I started my collection and got Peter Pan and Aladdin. I wanted to go for the random ones but an employee there told me there's a system for always getting the figure you wanted to so I just chose my 2 fave.

IDK if anyone likes this idea but certainly let me know what to you think! I also needed help with something else: identifying what figures I can get. I'll put up a list below of the movies and the figures I know for each movie but let me know if im overlooking something

- Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - Evil Queen, hag form
- Pinocchio - Pinocchio, regular and donkey, and the-bad-guy-whose-name-escapes-me
- Fantasia - I think there was the Hippo but it mightve been 9 inch, and i need 3 in
- Dumbo - Pink elephant chasers
- Bambi
- Saludos Amigos 
- The Three Caballeros
- Make Mine Music
- Fun and Fancy Free
- Melody Time
- The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad
- Cinderella - Fairy Godmother
- Alice in Wonderland - Alice
- Peter Pan - Peter
- Lady and the Tramp
- Sleeping Beauty
- One Hundred and One Dalmatians - Cruella de Vil
- The Sword in the Stone - Madamn Mims or whatever her name is lol
- The Jungle Book - Kaa
- The Aristocats - Marie
- Robin Hood - Prince John
- The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
- The Rescuers
- The Fox and the Hound
- The Black Cauldron
- The Great Mouse Detective
- Oliver & Company - Dodger
- The Little Mermaid - Ursula
- The Rescuers Down Under
- Beauty and the Beast - Maybe Beast, but same situation as Hippo
- Aladdin - Aladdin and Jafar chaser
- The Lion King - Simba?? and Hyeana
- Pocahontas - Governor Radcliffe
- The Hunchback of Notre Dame - Quasimodo
- Hercules - Phil
- Mulan - Mushu and Xi...bad guy lol
- Tarzan
- Fantasia 2000
- Dinosaur
- The Emperor's New Groove
- Atlantis: The Lost Empire
- Lilo & Stitch - is there a stitch one?
- Treasure Planet
- Brother Bear
- Home on the Range
- Chicken Little
- Meet the Robinsons
- Bolt
- The Princess and the Frog - Prince Naveen, frog mode
- Tangled

there are some where I think im gonna have to find something that deals with it. I believe theres a tropical one with some birds which I was thinking about placing with The Three Caballeros since that one takes in Brazil and deals alot with birds. If anyone has any hints, clues, or suggestion about these lemme know!


----------



## tzuhouse

brdlyleon said:


> I wanted to go for the random ones but an employee there told me there's a system...



I am interested in knowing the secret to getting the one you want.  We spent a ton of money just trying to get Herbie and wound up buying off ebay.

Mary


----------



## brdlyleon

tzuhouse said:


> I am interested in knowing the secret to getting the one you want.  We spent a ton of money just trying to get Herbie and wound up buying off ebay.
> 
> Mary



It only works for the animation series so I wouldnt get too excited...I did and then almost cried  hahaha


----------



## jeanigor

brdlyleon said:


> IDK if anyone likes this idea but certainly let me know what to you think! I also needed help with something else: identifying what figures I can get. I'll put up a list below of the movies and the figures I know for each movie but let me know if im overlooking something
> 
> - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - Evil Queen, hag form
> - Pinocchio - Pinocchio, regular and donkey, and the-bad-guy-whose-name-escapes-me *Stromboli, I believe.*
> - Fantasia - I think there was the Hippo but it mightve been 9 inch, and i need 3 in *There was a Sorcerer Mickey limited edition topper for a previous series that is 3 inches.*
> - Dumbo - Pink elephant chasers
> - Bambi
> - Saludos Amigos
> - The Three Caballeros
> - Make Mine Music
> - Fun and Fancy Free
> - Melody Time
> - The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad *2010 Annual Pass Holder Special Edition for Disneyland (also available in WDW) was Mr. Toad.*
> - Cinderella - Fairy Godmother
> - Alice in Wonderland - Alice
> - Peter Pan - Peter
> - Lady and the Tramp
> - Sleeping Beauty
> - One Hundred and One Dalmatians - Cruella de Vil
> - The Sword in the Stone - Madamn Mims or whatever her name is lol
> - The Jungle Book - Kaa
> - The Aristocats - Marie
> - Robin Hood - Prince John
> - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> - The Rescuers
> - The Fox and the Hound
> - The Black Cauldron *There was a 9" of the Horned King, but since you are only looking for 3" figures, thats not much help/*
> - The Great Mouse Detective
> - Oliver & Company - Dodger
> - The Little Mermaid - Ursula
> - The Rescuers Down Under
> - Beauty and the Beast - Maybe Beast, but same situation as Hippo
> - Aladdin - Aladdin and Jafar chaser
> - The Lion King - Simba?? and Hyeana
> - Pocahontas - Governor Radcliffe
> - The Hunchback of Notre Dame - Quasimodo
> - Hercules - Phil
> - Mulan - Mushu and Xi...bad guy lol
> - Tarzan
> - Fantasia 2000
> - Dinosaur
> - The Emperor's New Groove
> - Atlantis: The Lost Empire
> - Lilo & Stitch - is there a stitch one? *Yup, there is a Stitch one from one of the park series*
> - Treasure Planet
> - Brother Bear
> - Home on the Range
> - Chicken Little
> - Meet the Robinsons
> - Bolt
> - The Princess and the Frog - Prince Naveen, frog mode
> - Tangled
> 
> there are some where I think im gonna have to find something that deals with it. I believe theres a tropical one with some birds which I was thinking about placing with The Three Caballeros since that one takes in Brazil and deals alot with birds. If anyone has any hints, clues, or suggestion about these lemme know!



Not sure about one with tropical birds for Three Caballeros, but the rest of my suggestions/ideas are in *bolded lime* above. Great ideas.


----------



## brdlyleon

jeanigor thank you!! I also just realized that the magic mirror from the prak series 5 will work too, si im shooting for that one.

on sorcerer mickey - aaahh that works! lol i like how it could work for both fantasias (more appropriate on original though)
on Mr. Toad - aaah lol i need it! time to start the hunt!
on the horned king - i may need to incorporate a couple 9 in since it may be hard to get them all in 3in
on stitch - lol well that 1 saved me lol

thank youuuu!!


----------



## MyMuse

brdlyleon said:


> jeanigor thank you!! I also just realized that the magic mirror from the prak series 5 will work too, si im shooting for that one.
> 
> on sorcerer mickey - aaahh that works! lol i like how it could work for both fantasias (more appropriate on original though)
> on Mr. Toad - aaah lol i need it! time to start the hunt!
> on the horned king - i may need to incorporate a couple 9 in since it may be hard to get them all in 3in
> on stitch - lol well that 1 saved me lol
> 
> thank youuuu!!





You my want to check out vinylnation.net and the official blog on disney.com. I know there are a couple of more websites out there that list all the series pus pictures. 

I had no idea there was a trading thread!


----------



## jeanigor

Anyone waiting for the Tailspin set on Friday, the official Disney blog posted they will be delayed a week.

Also announced the coming of the 'Occupation' series to be released March 4. Open box with a mystery 1.5" junior.


----------



## Mel6197

I see alot of the large 9 inch ones on Ebay that I love love love
But hard to know what the actual cost is,
I know Ive paied like 44 for some 9 inch and on the Disneyshopping some are over 70

So how to know

And the big question is will they have the ones I want when I go down in Aug.
Love the Petes Dragon with elliot
and Love the Fantasmic 9 inch ones

I wish Disneyshopping, would offer more of a selection..


----------



## disneygal922

Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to introduce myself here. I collect mostly the Park series but am looking for a few random ones also.  DH, I think, wants to start collecting the Star Wars series as well.  Right now I have all of mine lining my fireplace mantle so I'll have to get them together for a close up group pic!


----------



## Cindy Girl

As you can see from my avatar I LOVE Cinderella and all things Cindy!  I have been hoping to trade for the Cinderella Castle chaser from the cutsters.  I think I have bought more than a case and still haven't gotten it 

I live very close to a Disney Store so I could get the Villans series or the Animation series very easily if there is one you would like of those.  I also have the Small World flowers without a card though...we traded in a mystery box and got it.

So please let me now!

Thanks!

CG


----------



## disneygal922

As promised, here are a few pics of my collection thus far (minus the dupes)


----------



## Cindy Girl

Mel6197 said:


> I see alot of the large 9 inch ones on Ebay that I love love love
> But hard to know what the actual cost is,
> I know Ive paied like 44 for some 9 inch and on the Disneyshopping some are over 70
> 
> So how to know
> 
> And the big question is will they have the ones I want when I go down in Aug.
> Love the Petes Dragon with elliot
> and Love the Fantasmic 9 inch ones
> 
> I wish Disneyshopping, would offer more of a selection..




I hear you!  Well I am not sure if it is possible because I haven't tried, but here are the numbers for the merchandise delivery service at Disneyland called Deliver"ears"  1-800-362-4533 and Disney World is  407-WDW-SHOP.  I know that you can order things like shirts and toys, but I am not sure about collectibles.

Hope it helps,

CG


----------



## liltinkerbell25

Woke up this morning to this!:yikes:






Teehee!






Got Elephant, which was the one I really wanted as well as the Toontown trolley. Really happy with all my pulls!






And here's my small but growing collection.


----------



## PatMcDuck

tzuhouse said:


> I am interested in knowing the secret to getting the one you want.  We spent a ton of money just trying to get Herbie and wound up buying off ebay.
> 
> Mary



I bought a few loose ones off DS.com when they went on sale, and got 2 Herbies and 3 monorail blues.  I drive a VW Beetle so I will keep one, and I traded the other.  Got lucky.  I was just buying a few to trade at the parks.


----------



## carebee21

Mel6197 said:


> I see alot of the large 9 inch ones on Ebay that I love love love
> But hard to know what the actual cost is,
> I know Ive paied like 44 for some 9 inch and on the Disneyshopping some are over 70
> 
> So how to know



For the most part, if it's just a 9 inch figure, it retails between $39.99-$49.99.

If it's a 9 inch with a 1 1/2 inch (vinylmation jr.) it retails at $59.95.

If it's a 9 inch with a 3 inch figure the retail price is usually $74.99-$79.99.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I'm just getting into Vinylmation. I bought one from the Cutesters series on Friday and 4 from the Park 5 ( I think). 

Then I got to go to Company D and I bought a whole case of Cutesters.    Once I get home and open them I'll list my traders.


----------



## Mel6197

Anyone know where to get park 4. Are they still in Disney world.


----------



## rotary2808

Mel6197 said:


> Anyone know where to get park 4. Are they still in Disney world.



I know the 9" sold out almost instanteously. The 3" may not be available anymore, but I'm not entirely sure about that.


----------



## jeanigor

Mel6197 said:


> Anyone know where to get park 4. Are they still in Disney world.





rotary2808 said:


> I know the 9" sold out almost instanteously. The 3" may not be available anymore, but I'm not entirely sure about that.



I don't recall being able to find Park #4 in WDW for a bit.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Yeah Park 4 is entirely sold out. Park 5 is the only one being produced at this time, and it's available in the parks and on Disney's website.


----------



## KristiLyn

Does anyone know how long the park series usually stays in the parks after another one is released?  Reason I ask, we are going in September and I really want all of the park 5.  I haven't gotten any online because I really think it's alot of fun to get them from the parks and trade.  Would I be safe in saying park 5 will still be there in September/October?   Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## carebee21

KristiLyn said:


> Does anyone know how long the park series usually stays in the parks after another one is released?  Reason I ask, we are going in September and I really want all of the park 5.  I haven't gotten any online because I really think it's alot of fun to get them from the parks and trade.  Would I be safe in saying park 5 will still be there in September/October?   Thanks in advance!!!



Nobody knows how long the series will stay in the park.  However, Park 6 is being released April 1, so IMO, I doubt Park 5 will still be in the parks come sept/oct with the new series out.  Honestly if it was me, and I really wanted them, I'd buy them now.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

What are people most excited about for Park 6? I can't wait for the monorail orange, sonny eclipse!!!, or the tiki god!


----------



## jeanigor

Pumbaa7287 said:


> What are people most excited about for Park 6? I can't wait for the monorail orange, sonny eclipse!!!, or the tiki god!



I like most of the Park 6's. I just checked them out on the Disney Vinylmation blog. I think my DP might even like some of them.


----------



## KristiLyn

carebee21 said:


> Nobody knows how long the series will stay in the park.  However, Park 6 is being released April 1, so IMO, I doubt Park 5 will still be in the parks come sept/oct with the new series out.  Honestly if it was me, and I really wanted them, I'd buy them now.



Thanks!!  I'm going to pick up a few


----------



## PatMcDuck

I must get Sonny Eclipse.


----------



## rotary2808

I collect Randy Noble's so I definitely must have the DCL Lifeboat.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

One thing that can be helpful for people who just want one or two, and that I've seen done over at the VN site, is for a person to buy a case, and have people pay them for the ones they want. That way you can get the ones you want instead of blindboxing. You just list all of the vinyls that come in a case (2 of each design, filler, and chaser) and let people sign up for them, then pay through paypal, and the lead person buys the case and ships them out. This way you can guarantee the ones you want. I'm doing this with some people over there to get Sonny Eclipse, the Tiki God, The Life Boat, Space Mountain Paris, and the Orange Monorail!

Just a thought. I'm not sure if the interest is great enough here to do something like this.

Oh and the other thing that is usually done, is to raffle off the chaser. One ticket per vinyl bought from the case. So, as I'm buying five out of the twenty-four from the case, I would have five chances to win the chaser.


----------



## tzuhouse

I love that idea!  We are only collecting vinylmations that remind us of a really special moment.  Would love something Big Thunder or Space Mountain related, but have to keep control and not spend tons of money on things just because they remind me of a memory. 

Mary


----------



## TopDeckGaming

Looooooooooooooooong gone in January when I was there.



Mel6197 said:


> Anyone know where to get park 4. Are they still in Disney world.


----------



## Cindy Girl

HI! Anyone have a Woody?  We have 2 bullseyes... (also looking for lotso and buttercup.

Also I am still seeking the Cutesters 1 chaser the castle.  I have the blue Small world flowers chaser as a trade.

We would also like from have a laugh the Mickey's garden and Donald Duck.  We also have the cutesters too jacks tiger kid and red jacket kid.  I can also get  animation and villians as I live near a Disney Store, but these would have to be as blind boxes 

Thanks

CG and DS (4)


----------



## KristiLyn

Does anyone know if the 40th anniversary vinylmations should be out all year? I want to get them but I would like to wait until September if possible.  Are they out in the parks?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jeanigor

KristiLyn said:


> Does anyone know if the 40th anniversary vinylmations should be out all year? I want to get them but I would like to wait until September if possible.  Are they out in the parks?
> Thanks in advance!!



I have a feeling that they will be around that long, as long as they don't sell out. They are out in the parks, downtown disney and some resort shops.


----------



## Cindy Girl

You can get the 40th anniversary vinylmations on Disneystore.com with free shipping today if you use the promo CASTLE.

Still looking for the Cutesters 1 Castle chaser.  I have the Small World  chaser for trade.

Also DS (4) Would like Woody, we have bullseye to trade 

he'd also like Donald and the pumpkin Mickey from have a laugh we have jacks from cutesters 2

He'd also like Darth Vader and R2D2 but we don't have anything to trade from Star Wars 

we can get Animation/Villians/Cutesters 2 blind boxes since we live near a Disney Store


Thanks
CG and DS


----------



## MyMuse

KristiLyn said:


> Does anyone know if the 40th anniversary vinylmations should be out all year? I want to get them but I would like to wait until September if possible.  Are they out in the parks?
> Thanks in advance!!



Since it's their big celebration, I would imagine the 40th Aniversary stuff will be out for a long long time!


----------



## KristiLyn

jeanigor said:


> I have a feeling that they will be around that long, as long as they don't sell out. They are out in the parks, downtown disney and some resort shops.





MyMuse said:


> Since it's their big celebration, I would imagine the 40th Aniversary stuff will be out for a long long time!



Thanks!!!  That's what I was thinking.  I'm going to risk it and wait until I get to the parks in September.  *crossing my fingers*

Cindy, thanks!  I really appreciate it!  I wish I checked this board the other day!


----------



## wdwgirl03

MyMuse said:


> Since it's their big celebration, I would imagine the 40th Aniversary stuff will be out for a long long time!



That's what I'm counting on...I leave in a couple weeks (11 days to be exact!) and love the 4 park ones but don't want to get them all at once.  My sister just got accepted into the College Program so maybe she can get me one and since we'll be visiting her a couple times I can get one each time.


----------



## MyMuse

KristiLyn said:


> Thanks!!!  That's what I was thinking.  I'm going to risk it and wait until I get to the parks in September.  *crossing my fingers*
> 
> Cindy, thanks!  I really appreciate it!  I wish I checked this board the other day!





wdwgirl03 said:


> That's what I'm counting on...I leave in a couple weeks (11 days to be exact!) and love the 4 park ones but don't want to get them all at once.  My sister just got accepted into the College Program so maybe she can get me one and since we'll be visiting her a couple times I can get one each time.




I don't think either of you will have a problem. I'm sure it'll be out for 2 years! 

I want 40th anniversary vinyls, but I'm not crazy about the 4 park ones or the yellow/red ones. I'm in love with the original ticket & small world, but I don't think they even have a release date yet. 

I'm wanting for Florida Project and Haunted Mansion!


----------



## KristiLyn

MyMuse said:


> I don't think either of you will have a problem. I'm sure it'll be out for 2 years!
> 
> I want 40th anniversary vinyls, but I'm not crazy about the 4 park ones or the yellow/red ones. I'm in love with the original ticket & small world, but I don't think they even have a release date yet.
> 
> I'm wanting for Florida Project and Haunted Mansion!



I sure hope so!!

And Haunted Mansion, yes please!!!


----------



## Mel6197

Anyone wanna tell. Lol

So far ive bought about 80 blind boxes of random series. Not one chaser...

Ive traded in the numbered boxes at disney world maybe 20 times and no chaser. 


Any lucky stories of trading a chaser in a number box or getting chasers.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Mel6197 said:


> Anyone wanna tell. Lol
> 
> So far ive bought about 80 blind boxes of random series. Not one chaser...
> 
> Ive traded in the numbered boxes at disney world maybe 20 times and no chaser.
> 
> 
> Any lucky stories of trading a chaser in a number box or getting chasers.



I actually got one in my second ever blind box. It was the villains series. We opened the Old Hag first, and Jafar second!

All my other chasers I've either shelled out the cash for or won. They do raffles over at vinylnation and I won the 3-d chaser as well as a purple bubble variant from cutesters too, and also a Sulley and Boo set! Total for the 3 I paid $45! On eBay they'd be worth well over $300. Just lucky I guess


----------



## N.Lo

Mel6197 said:


> Anyone wanna tell. Lol
> 
> So far ive bought about 80 blind boxes of random series. Not one chaser...
> 
> Ive traded in the numbered boxes at disney world maybe 20 times and no chaser.
> 
> 
> Any lucky stories of trading a chaser in a number box or getting chasers.



Out of 38 blind boxes, all different series, we've got 1 chaser from Disney.com and the Pinochio variant from the disney store. My son was so excited to open the chaser (It's a Small World)


----------



## Mel6197

To the mall 30 min away since they would be the ones that had the 9 inch villians.  O was able to gey pete and stitch one. But Sleeping beauty was gone.  Wahhhh


----------



## tzuhouse

Is there any rhyme or reason as to when new vinylmations are released or do you just need to check every day, first thing in the morning, or do they even put new stuff up in the middle of the day?

Mary


----------



## ironlou

Check this blog

http://eventservices.disney.go.com/static/vinylmation/blog.html

I use this to see when new vinyls hit the stores.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

ironlou said:


> Check this blog
> 
> http://eventservices.disney.go.com/static/vinylmation/blog.html
> 
> I use this to see when new vinyls hit the stores.



I always get confused when you post because we're using the same stock avatar lol


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

Mel6197 said:


> Anyone wanna tell. Lol
> 
> So far ive bought about 80 blind boxes of random series. Not one chaser...
> 
> Ive traded in the numbered boxes at disney world maybe 20 times and no chaser.
> 
> 
> Any lucky stories of trading a chaser in a number box or getting chasers.



We've been lucky a few times. 
*Have blindboxed chasers: Conductor Pete(blindboxed from World of Disney), Clear Pink Elephant(blindboxed from Simba Combo pack at D Street), Small World(blindboxed from one of 6 boxes bought online at DS.com), and Caramel Apple(blindboxed from store in Frontierland...blindboxed almost a full case...kept going back to buy more boxes maybe 5 times in one night. LOL! Should've just bought a sealed case to start with, fortunately got almost 2 complete sets out of it--not many repeats)
*Number Mystery Box trade: Green Tea
*Clear Box Trade: Small World


----------



## MyMuse

Hey everyone 

jusy saying hi, howdy, how are ya....


----------



## jeanigor

VN released some info about the Muppets Series 2, set to be released on 4/15...


----------



## critus

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, month old VM collector here


----------



## ariel5884

Just saw the new collection officially not up for sale yet. And i am so dissappointed, still no gonzo or animal, ***??  Maybe the chaser??


----------



## parlay

jeanigor said:


> VN released some info about the Muppets Series 2, set to be released on 4/15...



I'm looking forward to that collection!  DD's started collecting on the Magic on our last cruise.  Just another addiction to our to our current Disney addiction!


----------



## Mel6197

Heard there will be a 9 inch gonzo and 3 inch chicken. 
I must buy that one. I hope they arent a small number of LE. And my fingers are crossed that they will be online


----------



## jeanigor

Mel6197 said:


> Heard there will be a 9 inch gonzo and 3 inch chicken.
> I must buy that one. I hope they arent a small number of LE. And my fingers are crossed that they will be online



Camilla is such a catch!


----------



## rotary2808

Mel6197 said:


> Heard there will be a 9 inch gonzo and 3 inch chicken.
> I must buy that one. I hope they arent a small number of LE. And my fingers are crossed that they will be online



That will be such a cute set. I'm definitely planning on getting that one.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Just got back from WDW and bought 15 of these guys. I have a few that I really want to try to acquire (trade possibly, going to pop over to the trade thread)

Just wanted to say hi! Ive seen similar things like these (and have a few) from Japan companies. Glad to see a new thing to collect from our Disney trips

ETA:
I have one that is a bright/lime green one wearing an argyle sweater. I cant find what collection it is from. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Mel6197

The green sweater guy is from urban 5

So now after 100 probably more blind boxes. We pulled our first chaser!   Yea.  My daughter picked a candy apple red chaser


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Thanks Mel!!


----------



## MonorailMagic415

I need some help deciding on the Park 6 series.  I really like a lot from this series, there are quite a few I would get.  Since I am from PA, I get most of my Vinyls from Disney online or Ebay.  I am going down in the end of May and wanted to get some then.  However, I know how quickly they sell out.  

Can anyone help inform me if they have still been selling out as quickly or if I should be OK when I get down there in May to buy some Park 6 series.

Thanks!!


----------



## rotary2808

MonorailMagic415 said:


> I need some help deciding on the Park 6 series.  I really like a lot from this series, there are quite a few I would get.  Since I am from PA, I get most of my Vinyls from Disney online or Ebay.  I am going down in the end of May and wanted to get some then.  However, I know how quickly they sell out.
> 
> Can anyone help inform me if they have still been selling out as quickly or if I should be OK when I get down there in May to buy some Park 6 series.
> 
> Thanks!!



If it's the 3" you're interested in then you should be okay to just wait until May to purchase a case or blindbox. If it is the 9" if you see those on DS.com I would go ahead and purchase them b/c the 9" figures for the Park series in the past have had a tendency to sell out quickly. So if they're available I'd go ahead & get them.


----------



## disneygal922

MonorailMagic415 said:


> I need some help deciding on the Park 6 series.  I really like a lot from this series, there are quite a few I would get.  Since I am from PA, I get most of my Vinyls from Disney online or Ebay.  I am going down in the end of May and wanted to get some then.  However, I know how quickly they sell out.
> 
> Can anyone help inform me if they have still been selling out as quickly or if I should be OK when I get down there in May to buy some Park 6 series.
> 
> Thanks!!



We are down here now and Park6 are only available at D-Street.  We did see the combo pack Park6 at a kiosk in Epcot but that's the only place... MouseGears didn't have any park series nor did the Emporium or any of the Resort shops we have been in.  The cm at the kiosk where we bought the combo pack said Park6 should be available in park on April 8 (the day after we leave).  I'm sure they will still be around for your May trip!  Good luck!


----------



## MonorailMagic415

Thanks for all the help!! I am thinking of 3'' for now, and I now feel comfortable waiting until our trip.  Half the fun is opening and trading them down there anyway!!  

Thanks again!!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Hi all. I had posted to here before, but my list has significantly gotten bigger. 
All of the ones to trade come with the card and silver wrapping unless otherwise specified. When trading I would like that the card accompanies the vinylmation. Please PM me for trades.

*Looking for:*
Urban #5 Knight
Park #3 Small World Chaser
Toy Story Dr. Evil Porkchop Chaser

*To Trade*
 Toy Story
Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
Big Baby (no card)
Bullseye x 2 (1 w/o card)
Jesse x 3 
Wheezy(no card)
Big Baby(no card)

Animation 
Quasimodo x 4
Prince Frog Naveen x 3
Dodger x2
Phil x 1
Fairy Godmother x3
Aladdin x 1
Peter Pan x 1
Marie x 2

Villains
Kaa x2
Prince John x 1
Bonsai x 1
Shan Yu x 1
Gov. Radvliff x 1
Ursula x 2

Urban #5
Squiddy x 2
Blue Lava Lamp x 2
Rock Star x2
Sun x 1
3-D Chaser

Misc.
HAL- Pluto Sweater
Clear Orange (no card)
Clear Blue (no card)
Urban #4 Gears
Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY
Muppets 2 Chaser


----------



## eeyorelvr09

This is an update to my list

*Looking for:*
Urban #5 Knight
Park #3 Small World Chaser

*To Trade*
 Toy Story
Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
Big Baby (no card)
Bullseye x 2 (1 w/o card)
Jesse x 3 
Rex
Wheezy(no card)
Big Baby(no card)

Animation 
Quasimodo x 4
Prince Frog Naveen x 3
Dodger x2
Phil x 1
Fairy Godmother x3
Aladdin x 1
Peter Pan x 2
Marie x 2

Villains
Kaa x2
Prince John x 1
Bonsai x 1
Shan Yu x 1
Gov. Radvliff x 1
Ursula x 2

Urban #5
Squiddy x 2
Blue Lava Lamp x 2
Rock Star x2
Sun x 1

Misc.
HAL- Pluto Sweater
Clear Orange (no card)
Clear Blue (no card)
Urban #4 Gears
Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY
Muppets 2 Chaser


----------



## Tinkerboy00

The Pirates of the Caribbean ones look really cute, but we have to wait till June/July for them? Arrgghhhhh


----------



## Diegosmom

Totally new at this.  We are planning a trip to the park next Jan. and I thought DS would love to trade in the parks.  I checked out ebay and then saw that the disney store had some for 7.99.  We really don't care what we get since we will trade and I have plenty of time to get them since we arent going till Jan but wasn't sure if 7.99 was a great deal or not.  Will there be some deals at xmas time at the disney store.  Do I just wait?  What is a good price.


----------



## TopDeckGaming

Disneystore.com clearanced Clear,Urban 3 & Park 3 blind boxes at $5.99 each around Christmas last year. But if you are looking to just get traders are there some lots on eBay now where you can get 10 for $50 or so. Disney Stores are newer to carrying Vinyls so who knows if there will be anything cheap there at Christmas time but I would just doubt it.



Diegosmom said:


> Totally new at this.  We are planning a trip to the park next Jan. and I thought DS would love to trade in the parks.  I checked out ebay and then saw that the disney store had some for 7.99.  We really don't care what we get since we will trade and I have plenty of time to get them since we arent going till Jan but wasn't sure if 7.99 was a great deal or not.  Will there be some deals at xmas time at the disney store.  Do I just wait?  What is a good price.


----------



## Diegosmom

Thanks for the info.

Are all the old vinylmation tradeable?  Like if I had a Marathon 2010 could I trade it when I go in Jan of 2012?


----------



## TopDeckGaming

Yep!


Diegosmom said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Are all the old vinylmation tradeable?  Like if I had a Marathon 2010 could I trade it when I go in Jan of 2012?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Im doing the Goofy Challenge in 2012!

I totally need to get the Half Marathon, Marathon and Goofy Challenge Vinyls. I hope they make them again for 2012!


----------



## jeanigor

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Im doing the Goofy Challenge in 2012!
> 
> I totally need to get the Half Marathon, Marathon and Goofy Challenge Vinyls. I hope they make them again for 2012!



I hope so too. They may also add the chip and dale relay marathon ones too.


----------



## Diegosmom

Cool the 2010 Marathon one is onsale on disney store.com for 5.99.  Plan on having DS trade when we go so might as well buy a few of these for trading.  Thanks.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Wow, I want EVERY one of the Vinyls in the new Cutesters Like You set, especially the French one. These are so up my alley, so cute!!

http://eventservices.disney.go.com/static/vinylmation/cutesterslikeyou.html


----------



## wdwgirl03

I seriously want the new Little Mermaid figure for Disneyland AP holders.  I must find someone to get it for me.  It is amazing!

Oh, and I kind of like the Lightning McQueen/Mater set too.   Still not a huge fan of the new mold though.  Boo!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

wdwgirl03 said:


> I seriously want the new Little Mermaid figure for Disneyland AP holders.  I must find someone to get it for me.  It is amazing!
> 
> Oh, and I kind of like the Lightning McQueen/Mater set too.   Still not a huge fan of the new mold though.  Boo!



I want the Little Mermaid one too. soooo cute


----------



## jeanigor

In case anyone else was wondering...


----------



## TopDeckGaming

I am an AP Holder who will be picking these up upon release. I am always looking to trade! Send lists of what you have for trade!!


Thank You!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

*Looking for:*
Urban #5 Knight
All of Park 6 except for Sonny Eclipse
Park 5 Haunted Mansion Clock
Park 5 Magic Mirror
Park 5 Stitch

*To Trade*
 Toy Story
Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
Big Baby no card
Bullseye no card
Jesse x 3 
Wheezy no card

Animation 
Quasimodo x 4
Prince Frog Naveen x 3
Dodger x2
Phil 
Fairy Godmother x 2
Aladdin 
Peter Pan x 2
Marie x 2

Villains
Kaa x2
Prince John
Bonsai 
Shan Yu 
Gov. Radvliff 
Ursula x 2

Urban #5
Squiddy x 2
Blue Lava Lamp x 2
Rock Star x2
Sun 

Misc.
HAL- Pluto Sweater
HAL- Yellow Bubbles
Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY


----------



## petals

So I got my first two of these today and I'm just wondering it says 11 knowns in a series and one chaser. Does that mean the chaser is a rare one or what's that mean?  The first one I got was a chaser btw!


----------



## Pumbaa7287

petals said:


> So I got my first two of these today and I'm just wondering it says 11 knowns in a series and one chaser. Does that mean the chaser is a rare one or what's that mean?  The first one I got was a chaser btw!



Yeah, in every case of vinyls there are 24 figures. There are 2 of each of the 11 common figures, which makes up 22, plus one chaser, for a total of 23. The last figure is a triplicate of one of the common ones.


----------



## ericandkelly

Recently got my kids involved in this and it is so addicting to keep buying more.


----------



## petals

Pumbaa7287 said:


> Yeah, in every case of vinyls there are 24 figures. There are 2 of each of the 11 common figures, which makes up 22, plus one chaser, for a total of 23. The last figure is a triplicate of one of the common ones.



Cool! My first one was chaser from Animation Series 1.. Pink Elephants on Parade.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Anyone need.....

D23 Vinyl, with Tin & ID card

Watermelon( Chaser) Vinyl, with Box & ID card

Flower & Garden Vinyl, with Tin & ID card


----------



## Belle Ella

Has anyone else taken a peek at the SF exclusive designs? I'm so excited that I live close enough to pick it up on release day. Yay!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Anyone need.....
> 
> D23 Vinyl, with Tin & ID card
> 
> Watermelon( Chaser) Vinyl, with Box & ID card
> 
> Flower & Garden Vinyl, with Tin & ID card



What would you want for the D23 Vinyl w/ everything?


----------



## eeyorelvr09

I am looking for a balck and white create your own vinyls. Does anyone have one or both? Specifically the white. Disney does not have it available on thier website.


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all! 

Just wanted to throw out there for the NYC metro area peoples... 

There is a June 4th meet outside the Times Square store! And I'm sure inside the store too.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I think the first tray I would buy is the Cutesters Like You series. I want them all!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Do it! Do it! Do it!

I'm nothing but an enabler 

I wish I could do a full case of anything for a change. It'd be nice to guarantee myself a chaser and have tons of trading material. Hopefully the day a series that comes out that I want badly enough I'll have the funds to support it. Hopefully.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I would if it wasnt for the fact that the better half would probably kill me. So I went ahead and ordered the Tink Cupcake Vinyl and two from the Cutester Like You set.


----------



## jeanigor

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I would if it wasnt for the fact that the better half would probably kill me. So I went ahead and ordered the Tink Cupcake Vinyl and two from the Cutester Like You set.



Sometimes you have to say heck with what the other half thinks. But then again that's why I have an entire room full of vinyl.....


----------



## tap & dap

Looking for Vinylmation From Disney Cruise
Hi, we are looking to see if anyone has any extras to trade 

We are looking for the following vinylmations.

DCL Disney Wonder Mexican Riviera







*DCL Disney Caribbean 








thanks we have many to trade 

tomaphillips@earthlink.net

__________________
WDW Disney Cast Member 

04/06/02 DCL 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 04/26/03 DCL 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/16/03 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 11/14/04 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 05/14/05 DCL 14-Night Trans-Canal To California Cruise 09/04/05 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 11/13/05 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 10/29/06 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 05/21/07 Princess 7-Night Inside Passage Alaska Cruise 10/21/07 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 11/11/07 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise - 06/22/08 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Cruise - 08/17/08 DCL 15-Night Trans-Canal To Florida - 9/21/08 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise - 10/30/08 DCL 3-Night Bahamian Cruise - 03/08/09 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pirate Cruise - 3/29/09 Princess 7-Night Southern Carribean Cruise 9/13/09 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 9/12/10 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 12/19/10 Princess 5-Night Carribean Cruise 1/21/11 DCL 2-Night Cast Preview Cruise Dream 2/27/11 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Dream Cruise
Last edited by tap & dap; Today at 12:49 PM.*


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Michaels has their shot glass case on sale this week, 40% off of $49.99 plus in the ad there's a coupon for and extra 25% off.  It has a glass cover that opens in the front.  I got this one for $22.49 plus tax.  It was just under $25 OTD.  Now I just need some more vinyls to fill it up. 

Sorry the pictures bad, I had to use my iPhone.


----------



## jeanigor

tap & dap said:


> Looking for Vinylmation From Disney Cruise
> Hi, we are looking to see if anyone has any extras to trade
> 
> We are looking for the following vinylmations.
> 
> DCL Disney Wonder Mexican Riviera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL Disney Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DCL Disney Caribbean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks we have many to trade
> 
> tomaphillips@earthlink.net
> *


*

I haven't seen all the special cruise ones.....:drool:



MotoXPrincess99 said:



			Michaels has their shot glass case on sale this week, 40% off of $49.99 plus in the ad there's a coupon for and extra 25% off.  It has a glass cover that opens in the front.  I got this one for $22.49 plus tax.  It was just under $25 OTD.  Now I just need some more vinyls to fill it up. 

Click to expand...


Thanks for the heads up!*


----------



## Jillinwonderland

I have a question I am hoping someone can help. 

While in WDW MK in tomorrowland at Merchent of Venus a CM told myself and my friend about a code that are on the bottom of the vinylmation boxes that can tell you which one is what if you can figure it out. Anyone else know anything of this?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Jillinwonderland said:


> I have a question I am hoping someone can help.
> 
> While in WDW MK in tomorrowland at Merchent of Venus a CM told myself and my friend about a code that are on the bottom of the vinylmation boxes that can tell you which one is what if you can figure it out. Anyone else know anything of this?



I PMed you.


----------



## MyMuse

Jillinwonderland said:


> I have a question I am hoping someone can help.
> 
> While in WDW MK in tomorrowland at Merchent of Venus a CM told myself and my friend about a code that are on the bottom of the vinylmation boxes that can tell you which one is what if you can figure it out. Anyone else know anything of this?



Just heard, but feel kinda dumb checking it out. Besides, duplicates are good for trading.


----------



## wdwgirl03

For people who have Disney Movie Rewards points, I just saw that they are now offering the Toy Story vinylmations for 550 points.  I had to use some of mine to get one.   Thought I'd share with anyone else who's interested!


----------



## KSDisneyDad

tap & dap said:


> Looking for Vinylmation From Disney Cruise
> Hi, we are looking to see if anyone has any extras to trade
> 
> We are looking for the following vinylmations.
> 
> *DCL Disney Caribbean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Does anyone have any other pictures of the Caribbean one from DCL?   I'd like to find that one too.*


----------



## Belle Ella

wdwgirl03 said:


> For people who have Disney Movie Rewards points, I just saw that they are now offering the Toy Story vinylmations for 550 points.  I had to use some of mine to get one.   Thought I'd share with anyone else who's interested!



Saw that the other day in an email. It's about time they added another VM reward. Here's to hoping we'll see more in the future.


----------



## ChristyandDave

Desperately looking for Janice and Zoot from the Muppets 2 collection.  Anyone have them and willing to trade?
Also looking for Madame Mimm and Cruella from Villains

Willing to trade:
Villains - Kaa, Banzai, Stromboli, Prince John
HAL - Pluto's Sweater, Pluto's Surprise, Possibly Conductor Pete Chaser for the right trade
Urban - Hippie
Toy Story - Big Baby, Buzz Lightyear
Animation - Marie, Quasimodo, Phil
Muppets 2 - Penguin, Dr. Strangepork, Pepe, Lou Zealand

PM me if interested


----------



## tweedlemom

Includes vinylmation!
www.disneyshopping.com code park20 gets you 20% off Disney Parks authentic merchandise, including already clearanced items! Ends Wednesday 6/29/11.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

wdwgirl03 said:


> For people who have Disney Movie Rewards points, I just saw that they are now offering the Toy Story vinylmations for 550 points.  I had to use some of mine to get one.   Thought I'd share with anyone else who's interested!



I ordered one last week.    I wish they would have let us order two.


----------



## MyMuse

Darn tootin happy to get the taxi 3" from the nyc times square store the other day! 

now, if I can complete my park 6 & holiday 2, I'll be happier.


----------



## tap & dap

MyMuse said:


> Darn tootin happy to get the taxi 3" from the nyc times square store the other day!
> 
> now, if I can complete my park 6 & holiday 2, I'll be happier.



what are you lookinh for ? on the park 6 and holiday


----------



## MyMuse

tap & dap said:


> what are you lookinh for ? on the park 6 and holiday



I need Easter Chick and St Patty Day for Holiday 2

(did anyone but me collect it??? )

For Park 6, I need Chaser, MK signs, maybe Donald variant (not sure if I want to go crazy with the variants) and righ this moment can't remember the other one. 


for thse in NY area (or any others), there is a nice trading group that meets a few times a year in NYC. Facebook page is under "mousetraders nyc".


----------



## rotary2808

MyMuse said:


> I need Easter Chick and St Patty Day for Holiday 2
> 
> (did anyone but me collect it??? )
> 
> For Park 6, I need Chaser, MK signs, maybe Donald variant (not sure if I want to go crazy with the variants) and righ this moment can't remember the other one.
> 
> 
> for thse in NY area (or any others), there is a nice trading group that meets a few times a year in NYC. Facebook page is under "mousetraders nyc".



I believe I have an extra Easter Chick if you're interested. What do you have to trade?


----------



## goofytiggerfan

Ok I am new to Vinylmations and was wondering what sizes there are? Just 3 inch? I am still debating on whether I want to collect them or not.....


----------



## Belle Ella

There are 3 different sizes: 3", 9" and the Jrs. are 1 1/2" I believe.


----------



## MyMuse

rotary2808 said:


> I believe I have an extra Easter Chick if you're interested. What do you have to trade?



Oh, I have to make a list then! 

I have several holiday 2, Park 3 and Park 6.


----------



## CA Disney Fans

MyMuse said:


> Darn tootin happy to get the taxi 3" from the nyc times square store the other day!
> 
> now, if I can complete my park 6 & holiday 2, I'll be happier.



I know how you feel. I got the 3" cable car and 9" Golden Gate Bridge from the SF store over the weekend.


----------



## KristiLyn

Does anyone have an extra Ursula or an AP little mermaid??

Here's my traders right now:





I also have full sets (no chasers) of animation and urban 5, all with cards


----------



## tap & dap

Thanks so much we got ALASKA vinylmation thanks:


But still need this others please can u help 



ironlou said:


> Check this blog
> 
> http://eventservices.disney.go.com/static/vinylmation/blog.html
> 
> I use this to see when new vinyls hit the stores.





tap & dap said:


> Looking for Vinylmation From Disney Cruise
> Hi, we are looking to see if anyone has any extras to trade
> 
> We are looking for the following vinylmations.
> 
> DCL Disney Wonder Mexican Riviera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DCL Disney Caribbean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks we have many to trade
> 
> tomaphillips@earthlink.net
> 
> __________________
> WDW Disney Cast Member
> 
> 04/06/02 DCL 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 04/26/03 DCL 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/16/03 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 11/14/04 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 05/14/05 DCL 14-Night Trans-Canal To California Cruise 09/04/05 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 11/13/05 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 10/29/06 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise 05/21/07 Princess 7-Night Inside Passage Alaska Cruise 10/21/07 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 11/11/07 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pin Trading Cruise - 06/22/08 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Cruise - 08/17/08 DCL 15-Night Trans-Canal To Florida - 9/21/08 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise - 10/30/08 DCL 3-Night Bahamian Cruise - 03/08/09 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Pirate Cruise - 3/29/09 Princess 7-Night Southern Carribean Cruise 9/13/09 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 9/12/10 DCL 4-Night Bahamian DVC Cruise 12/19/10 Princess 5-Night Carribean Cruise 1/21/11 DCL 2-Night Cast Preview Cruise Dream 2/27/11 DCL 4-Night Bahamian Dream Cruise
> Last edited by tap & dap; Today at 12:49 PM.*


----------



## Cindy Girl

Looking for 2 VM's.

DCL ALaska Totem pole
Cutesters 1 Cinderella's castle chaser

I have pete chaser from Have a laugh
Its a small world chaser from parks 3
Annual Pass Ariel
Annual pass Goofy
cast member 2 and 3


----------



## petals

I have Mushu from Animation Series 3 for trade if anyone wants pm me!


----------



## claireV

ChristyandDave said:


> Desperately looking for Janice and Zoot from the Muppets 2 collection.  Anyone have them and willing to trade?
> Also looking for Madame Mimm and Cruella from Villains
> 
> Willing to trade:
> Villains - Kaa, Banzai, Stromboli, Prince John
> HAL - Pluto's Sweater, Pluto's Surprise, Possibly Conductor Pete Chaser for the right trade
> Urban - Hippie
> Toy Story - Big Baby, Buzz Lightyear
> Animation - Marie, Quasimodo, Phil
> Muppets 2 - Penguin, Dr. Strangepork, Pepe, Lou Zealand
> 
> PM me if interested




I have Zoot if you're still looking to trade! I just joined so I am unable to PM, but I have been wanting Kaa for the longest time :]


----------



## jeppy

anyone know which vinylmation jr's are still in the parks?


----------



## eeyorelvr09

All have cards unless specified. In most instances there is no card due to the recent trades within Disney Stores. Also, highlighted are some on eBay to be sold, but will be added if they do not sell. 

*HAVES*
Have A Laugh
Pluto's Sweater
Turtle
Clock Cleaner

Toy Story
Jesse
Army Man- NO CARD
Bullseye- NO CARD
Wheezy- NO CARD

Villain
Shan Yu
Gov. Radcliff
Kaa

Animation
Marie x2
Quasimono x 3
Naveen x 3
Phil
Aladdin
Peter Pan
Fairy Godmother
Dodger

Urban
#5 Rock Star
#5 Squiddy x 2
#5 Argyle NO CARD
#5 Cuppa Tea- Loose Head
#6 Evil Queen Bee

Robots
Steam Punk

Miscellaneous
Cutesters 2 Yellow Bubbles
Muppets 2 Pepe
Clear Orange

WANTS
Any Park 6 Besides Cosmic Ray and Carousel of Progress
Muppets 1 Swedish Chef
Cutester Cinderella Chaser (Willing to trade multiple for it)
9" UP House
Park 5 Haunted Mansion
Park 5 Stitch
Park 5 Magic Mirror


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Bump


----------



## Jen414

Can you trade both the regular size and the key chain size in the parks?  Thanks.


----------



## mickin

Main wall..added some have-A-laughs
http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb333/mickin1623/IMG_7625-1.jpg

Urban 6...incomplete at the time was taken....Have the whole set now





Urban 5 complete...the toy story and animations have changed...kept some traded some





and...my newest dolls


----------



## jeanigor

Jen414 said:


> Can you trade both the regular size and the key chain size in the parks?  Thanks.



The 3" ones you can trade anywhere there is a blind or open box. The keychain ones I know for sure at D Street at Downtown Disney. They have to have a hole in their head to be tradable is what the CM's have told me.


----------



## delmar411

Not sure if anyone has these to trade but I'm looking for any of the following, I have a lot of vinyls I can trade, including sealed Star Wars and opened Star Wars (I have an opened case to map out which is which, no troopers or chaser though).

Looking for:

Tron: 
Rinzler (NIB only)
Sam Flynn (NIB only)

Park 2:
Little Green Men
Mike Mouse
Toon Hole
Snow White's Adventure

Osbourne Family Lights from 2009 or 2010

Park 4:
Tomorrowland Suit
Nemo Sub
Astro Orbiter

DVC - the logo one

Park 5: 
Anubis
Haunted Mansion Clock

Also looking for one that was listed as from Trade City it's tree one and a bluebird one

Just LMK if you have one you'd like to trade and what vinyls you are looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## HowieHowie

delmar411 said:


> Not sure if anyone has these to trade but I'm looking for any of the following, I have a lot of vinyls I can trade, including sealed Star Wars and opened Star Wars (I have an opened case to map out which is which, no troopers or chaser though).
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Tron:
> Rinzler (NIB only)
> Sam Flynn (NIB only)
> 
> Park 2:
> Little Green Men
> Mike Mouse
> Toon Hole
> Snow White's Adventure
> 
> Osbourne Family Lights from 2009 or 2010
> 
> Park 4:
> Tomorrowland Suit
> Nemo Sub
> Astro Orbiter
> 
> DVC - the logo one
> 
> Park 5:
> Anubis
> Haunted Mansion Clock
> 
> Also looking for one that was listed as from Trade City it's tree one and a bluebird one
> 
> Just LMK if you have one you'd like to trade and what vinyls you are looking for.
> 
> Thanks!



I have an extra Anbis though it doesn't come with the card..... what do you have for trade?


----------



## delmar411

HowieHowie said:


> I have an extra Anbis though it doesn't come with the card..... what do you have for trade?



What are you looking for, if you have ISO list I can go through and see what I can find to match up? 

 I don't care about cards or boxes.  All my traders except the Star Wars ones have no cards or boxes.


----------



## kerplop

I have a question for all you fine folks. I have two nephews who are super into Vinylmation collecting (they live near Disneyland) and though I don't really talk to them much, my mom does. Neither of us know a thing about it except that the boys will give her a couple they want her to buy for birthdays/Christmas. She would be a total hero to them if she brought them something from WDW that you can only get there. Is there such a thing? It doesn't have to be particularly amazing as far as value, but just something that they can't get in California. Any advice or ideas?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I think the Florida Project ones are only available in Florida. I think??!!


----------



## carebee21

kerplop said:


> I have a question for all you fine folks. I have two nephews who are super into Vinylmation collecting (they live near Disneyland) and though I don't really talk to them much, my mom does. Neither of us know a thing about it except that the boys will give her a couple they want her to buy for birthdays/Christmas. She would be a total hero to them if she brought them something from WDW that you can only get there. Is there such a thing? It doesn't have to be particularly amazing as far as value, but just something that they can't get in California. Any advice or ideas?



Anything available in FL right now is available in CA, and in most cases on disneystore.com as well.  Pretty soon though Epcot will should have the food and wine figure which will be sold only there, they release marthon vinyls whenever the marathons are down there and they usually have a MVMCP and Osbourne Light vinyl as well. So if you have time to wait, those might be something good to pick up down the road.

The Florida project ones that Tinkerboy mentioned can only be purchased at the Florida Project convention. You have to have a ticket for that convention, which costs money, and is also sold out. 

If she's really looking to suprise them with something unique or that they don't have now, she can try looking on ebay for vinyls. You're going to pay a premium but maybe she can find them a chaser they don't have, or any of the vinyls you can only get on the cruise ship or the aulani vinyls which are only sold in Hawaii.


----------



## kerplop

Thanks you guys! I'll have to do some research and hope for the best  the Christmas Party and Osbourne Light ones might be out at the time we go so I'll have to look!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Went to D'Street today and was kind of disappointed. I thought it would have Vinyls that are not carried everywhere else. It's basically the same Vinyls that are everywhere else. Its a cool store though, the way the displays and everything are. I should post pictures I took!!

I even asked the two CMs there about the Frankenstein and Bride set and neither of them knew anything about it.

I also noticed that they were doing a Vinyl trading with a family and had a blind 24 box and then they had a HUGE clear box with tons of Vinyls in it, and you could see them all. They were letting the family choose from the open box.

When I went up to trade she just acted bothered (and could barely speak English) and just offered me the blind 24 box.

It was cool to see the store, but I can get the same thing at the park, and that seems more special.

Im hoping to hit the Disney Outlet tomorrow and see what Vinyls/specials/sales they have there.

I checked on the Frankenstein/Bride set when I got back to the hotel, and apparently it's online only. I missed that part. DOH!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

We sell the Frankenstein and Bride set in my Disneystore too.


----------



## carebee21

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Went to D'Street today and was kind of disappointed. I thought it would have Vinyls that are not carried everywhere else. It's basically the same Vinyls that are everywhere else. Its a cool store though, the way the displays and everything are. I should post pictures I took!!
> 
> I even asked the two CMs there about the Frankenstein and Bride set and neither of them knew anything about them.
> 
> I checked on the Frankenstein/Bride set when I got back to the hotel, and apparently it's online only. I missed that part. DOH!!



The Frankenstein set is a Disney store exclusive.  So it's only available there or online, just like the robots set.


----------



## Guapotimmy

Heading to the parks in mid-October...what vinylmation sets are currently on sale in the parks/Downtown Disney? Anything that's not currently available on the Disney Store website?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I went literally everywhere that had Vinyls and we wound up just buying a few of the Good luck Bad luck keychains and beefing up our Muppets collection. I bought the Kermit 9" and the Viking 9" and a TON of other Vinyls. Now feeling guilty for spending that much $ on them.


----------



## jeanigor

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I went literally everywhere that had Vinyls and we wound up just buying a few of the Good luck Bad luck keychains and beefing up our Muppets collection. I bought the Kermit 9" and the Viking 9" and a TON of other Vinyls. Now feeling guilty for spending that much $ on them.



Don't have buyers remorse. That's how lonely vinyls end up on e-Bay.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

We have so much Disney stuff now and didnt know where to put it. We turned one of the rooms in our house into a closet/dressing room so we are gonna Disney theme that out with shelves for all our souvenirs. I have probably four display boxes full of vinyls (the ones from the Container Store)


----------



## aimo7149

I need help.  I've ordered some vinylmations on the Disneystore site so my kids can trade them when we go in December.  I just ordered 10 of the same ones so the kids can basically have the fun of trading them like they do their pins.  Could anyone please tell me or give me the site that shows the all areas at Disneyworld where they trade these?  Also, does anyone have any favorite spots where they traded or are they all pretty much the same?  Thank you so much!!


----------



## jeanigor

aimo7149 said:


> I need help.  I've ordered some vinylmations on the Disneystore site so my kids can trade them when we go in December.  I just ordered 10 of the same ones so the kids can basically have the fun of trading them like they do their pins.  Could anyone please tell me or give me the site that shows the all areas at Disneyworld where they trade these?  Also, does anyone have any favorite spots where they traded or are they all pretty much the same?  Thank you so much!!



Not sure where the maps are, but Vinylnation.net is a good place to start to look.

From experience, the Art of Disney on Main Street has a blind box. The shop that acts as the dump store for Stitch's Great Escape and is next to the ice cream shop has a blind box. The store in Frontierland that sells pins also has a blind box. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. As of Memorial Day the shop at the end of Space Mountain had their blind box removed.


----------



## aimo7149

Thank you very much!!  One more question if you don't mind...for the stores that trade-do some just have a blind box, glass case, or both?


----------



## jeanigor

aimo7149 said:


> Thank you very much!!  One more question if you don't mind...for the stores that trade-do some just have a blind box, glass case, or both?



Yes. 

Some stores just have the open (clear boxes). Some have just the blind box. Some have both.

We had a dozen traders in February. We took three a day in our park bag and traded as we went. That way, if we went to eat at a resort, and there was a trader box, we could trade then too. If it was one we already had or didn't care for, it was just fodder for further trading.

It seems as though different cast members have different 'rules' and vary on how strict they are.


----------



## aimo7149

Thanks again.  A good number would be to take 3 a piece then for the kids?  I'm planning to maybe go to one park in the morning and a different one at night.  The'll also be pin trading I'm sure.


----------



## flyinglizard

Yesterday my wife wanted to go to the public day of a D23 event at WDW. She and her friend wanted to get the new "Empress Lilly" 9". While we were there, I took some pics...






The next Christmas 3 inch...





The new 2011 Food & Wine vinyl... (yawn)...





Thought the new "shapes"  and additions were neat. Figment has a clear plastic space helmet!





To the left of the mustard at the bottom is a tribute to "Kitchen Kabaret"





Interesting new collection of "Alice in Wonderland"





The art from "Alice"





New 9 inchers!


----------



## flyinglizard

double post


----------



## MyMuse

flyinglizard said:


> Yesterday my wife wanted to go to the public day of a D23 event at WDW. She and her friend wanted to get the new "Empress Lilly" 9". While we were there, I took some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next Christmas 3 inch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 2011 Food & Wine vinyl... (yawn)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the new "shapes"  and additions were neat. Figment has a clear plastic space helmet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the left of the mustard at the bottom is a tribute to "Kitchen Kabaret"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting new collection of "Alice in Wonderland"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The art from "Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 9 inchers!




OMG love the Christmas Goofy!!!! 

The new F&W one does look a little boring.... 

I did see some of the previews for new Animation and Park 7 during D23 Expo ans definitely going to collect those. 

Not too sure about the Alice in Wonderland. and I have refused to get 9inchers, just because! LOL! Tho, I did pick up the NYC ones. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## trickiwoo

So DBF and I first became interested in Vinylmations back in 2009.  On our trip to WDW, we bought a bunch and brought them back as souvenirs for friends and family.  But we didn't get any for ourselves.  Since then, we love looking at the different designs whenever we go to WDW or our local Disney Store.  But we never got into collecting them... until now!

That's right... I've given in and started collecting Vinylmations!  And I'm completely addicted!      

And while DBF isn't interested in collecting them for himself, he is at least interested in my new addiction!  Whenever I buy new ones, he's always curious to see what I get!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I love the Alice ones.

Here are the ones we got recently (two weeks ago) while at WDW





Viking 9"





Kermit 9"





Good Luck Bad Luck Key Chains





Magick Kingdom and the black one has rides from all of the parks on it





Muppets - we decided to try to complete the muppet series collection. Although I just wanted Janice and we never got her yet





More Muppets - at least we got Miss Piggy from Pigs in Space





Epcot





German and France flags

This is only about half of what we bought/acquired through trading. I didnt take pictures of all them.

We are going to turn our closet/dressing room into a Disney themed room so we need to get shelves for all of the Vinyls, etc to sit on. So then I'll take pics of the whole collection.


----------



## JAM61

Help!! Please get us out of this box!! 



We are being held in a box that smells like it came from the jungle. (Lion King) We occaisionally see light when some of us get taken for a ride to a trading post. (Disney Store) Please adopt us (Trade) and give us a good home - we are potty trained! (Clean & smoke free) 



HAVE
 Security Bot
 Ignition Bot
 Communications Bot
 Yellow Tonal Topper
 Brown/Bronze Tonal Topper
 Big Eyes Marie & Animation Marie
 SW Lando
 HAL Clock Tower
 MIB Pie Eyed Mickey & NBC Pumpkin King
 Yellow Rain, Purple Snow, Squirrel, & Tiger cutesters too kids
 Cutesters like you Panda, Hero
 Urban 7 Disturbz
 Muppets Guy with Blue suit, Bean Buddy
 Animation Quasimodo

9"/3" SnowGlobe set
 9" Graffiti
 9" I Luv NY (t-shirt)
 9" DCL DREAM
 9/3" 20K Leagues
 9/3" Gonzo
 9" Salvage Bot
 9/1.5" Rafiki


 WANT (please) 
Am looking for various 9" (Up, Alien Encounter, Matterhorn, DL 55, etc)
 Santa, Waldo, Gryffon chasers
 purple/solid variant Animation chasers
 2011 Halloween
 AP Ariel

Will trade my 9" for multiple 3" or vice versa


----------



## wdwgirl03

Great pictures from the event!  I love that Philharmagic one.  Awesome. 

Tinkerboy, you got some nice pick-ups.  I like the one with the park icons all over it.  I'm tempted to get that one when I go in October (along with a bunch of other ones...).


----------



## MyMuse

Hi All! 

If any of you are interested.... 


Sept 24, Saturday, Bryant Park in NYC at 1pm (or earlier?)

We have an event set up on Facebook under "Mousetraders NYC"

Perhaps a stroll to disney store and/or Earl of Sandwich might also be in order...


----------



## connie1042

My favorite Disney movie is Pete's Dragon. I saw one of these on line, and did not buy it. Thought I would get it when I was in the world in May of last year. Could not find it. Does anyone know where I could pick this one up. Thanks


----------



## jeanigor

connie1042 said:


> My favorite Disney movie is Pete's Dragon. I saw one of these on line, and did not buy it. Thought I would get it when I was in the world in May of last year. Could not find it. Does anyone know where I could pick this one up. Thanks



I know they still had 9" Elliot Vinyls when I was there over Memorial Day. And I am pretty sure I saw some in California over Labor Day. They aren't on the DisneyStore.com any longer?


----------



## kbushue

Anyone know where you can send design ideas for vinylmation?  I know they pick some artists to do freelance collector designs, but I'm having trouble finding any information on it.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

*Available for Trade:*
Holiday Tourist
Popcorn
Urban Series 7 - Dizturb
Animation Series 1 - Dodger (Oliver and Company)
Park Series 6 - Adventureland
Urban Series 7 - Spagetthi and Meatballs?
Red Mickey - Design Your Own
Toy Story Series - Jessie
Silver Knight
Disney Villians Series 1 - Kaa from the Jungle Book

Good Luck Bad Luck Keychains:
Cherry and Lemon
Cherries
Snake Eye Dice X2
Computer Happy Face Symbol

*WANT:*
Park 1:
Yeti
Cinderella's Castle
Kermit
Haunted Mansion Wallpaper
Red Balloon Chaser

Park 2:
Snow White
Ariel
Herbie
9" Pooh and Piglet
9" Test Track

Park 4:
Kungaloosh Chaser
Nemo
9" Epcot World Showcase

Park 5:
Sorcerer Mickey
Haunted Mansion Clock

Park 6:
MK/Epcot Street Sign

Cutester 1:
Ladybug
Cupcake
Cinderella's Castle

Cutester 2:
Blue Candy/Chocolates

Holiday 2:
9" Halloween Graveyard

Muppets:
Miss Piggy
Fozzie
Swedish Chef
Janice

Big Eyes:
Marie

09 LE Holiday:
Candy Corn

10 Cinderella's 60th Anniversary

10 - 9" Day of the Dead

Star Wars:
CP30
Princess Leia
R2D2
Yoda
Darth Vader

Villains:
Ursula
Cruella Deville

Upcoming??
The Land Epcot
Spaceship Earth 2000


----------



## jeanigor

Tinkerboy00 said:


> *Available for Trade:*
> Holiday Tourist
> 
> 
> 
> *WANT:*
> Park 5:
> Sorcerer Mickey



Which one is the Holiday Tourist?

And the Sorcerer Mickey like this one?


----------



## HowieHowie

jeanigor said:


> Which one is the Holiday Tourist?



I'm thinking Summer Santa which happens to be the chaser.

Here's my list:

Have: All figures come with tin/card unless otherwise specified. I have no boxes for any of these. All tins have tins with figures never opened.

Special Tins:
Liberty Minnie x2
Taxi Tin x4
I <3 NY x2

Other Releases:
Able to pick up Spooky Series
Mexico Flag never opened

Sets:
Urban 5 Set of 11 x2 (both with cards)
Robots Set of 11 (with cards)
Toy Story Set of 12 The following in the set have cards:
Buttercup
Wheezy
Hamm
Army Man
Big Baby
Dr. Porkchop

Chasers
Circuit Bot
Abe Lincoln
U7 Zombie Bunny
Dr. Porkchop (no card)

Urban 2:
Glass Half Full

Toy Story:
Lotso
Woody
Jessie
Buttercup

Park 5:
Pirate Helmsman
Anibus (no card)

Park 6:
Lifeboat
DL Paris
Runaway Brain x2

Cutesters 2:
Dounut

Holiday 2:
Mardi Gras

Muppets 2:
Link Hogthrob

Star Wars no cards for the series:
Han
Leia
Lando

Urban 6:
Green Thumb (no card)
Gumball combo NIB

Urban 7:
Speghetti and Meatballs

Robots:
Autosonic Bot

Pirates no cards with series:
Hook Pirate x3
Top Hat Pirate

Animation:
Phil (no card)
Fairy Godmother (wand but no card)
Bolt NIB
Genie x2 NIB
Merlin x2 NIB

Disney Afternoon:
Bonkers x3

Wants: Cards are not necessary but I prefer them if available.

Park 1:
Yeti
Teacups
Stars
Balloon Chaser
Fireworks PRIORITY 1[/colo]

Park 2:
Snow White
Lion King
Mike Mouse
Pongo Chaser
Crossroads (haha yeah right)

Park 3:
Carnotaurus (again, haha yeah right)
Test track combo WDW (again, haha yeah right x3)

Park 4:
Peter Pan's Flight (again, haha yeah right x4)

Urban 1:
Monster
Gold Chaser

All 3 Cast Chasers

Urban 5:
3D Chaser

Star Wars:
Ghost Obi Wan

Park 6:
Road Sign Variants
Wet Paint Variants
MK/EPCOT Road Sign

Urban 6:
Texting (variants)

Urban 7:
Penguin x2
Alien Variant
Paint Splatter Variant
Rotary Phone Variant
Cyclops Variant

Pirates:
Dirty Pig
Nightcap Prisoner
Skeleton Helmsman
Dirty Foot Pirate

Lion King set of 12 (have robots set of 12)

Sports Jr.
Home Plate

Small World Jr.:
Clock/Sign Chasers

Jr. 1:
Flames
Lightning Bolt

Cutester 2:
Bubbles (variant)
Candies (variant)
Green Apple PRIORITY 2

Aulani Exclusive

Astrology:
Aquarius
Gemini

DCL Chip/Dale/Aquaduck
Disney Dream Admiral Donald (trade for bonkers)
Any other Disney Afternoon set (except Bonkers or Doug)

Tins:
Castaway
Cinderella Tin
SF Bridge
London Taxi Tin


----------



## Tinkerboy00

jeanigor said:


> Which one is the Holiday Tourist?
> 
> And the Sorcerer Mickey like this one?




yes that is the Sorcerer Mickey I want.

I thik Howie is right. He was the chaser from Holiday Series 2. Santa wearing shades and sandals, etc


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Im super excited about the Alice in Wonderland set, I think I might have to get them all.

Also, the MLB ones look great. I'll probably just get the Red Sox though.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Here is my growing collection (started in April of this year) I'm now obsessed.

I really want to get pretty much the whole Alice in Wonderland series when they come out.


----------



## megsoro

I just started collecting! I have six of the Lion King set! I'm already addicted  Can't wait to purchase more!


----------



## Reginat

Hi!

You have a great collection!  Thanks for the posting the photos!  You enabled me on 3!  Have a wonderful day!

Regina in NC





Tinkerboy00 said:


> Here is my growing collection (started in April of this year) I'm now obsessed.
> 
> I really want to get pretty much the whole Alice in Wonderland series when they come out.


----------



## trickiwoo

So I went to the Disney Store yesterday to buy just 1 or 2 Vinylmations.  But they were giving away free Nightmare Before Christmas Vinylmations with each 3" Vinylmation purchase, so ummm... I ended up buying quite a few more than planned!  

But it ended up being so worth it, because I got the Villains Series 2 chaser!!!!!


----------



## sceavis

I have a 9 inch New York City NYC  Graffiti.Would Like a Haunted Mansion clock and would also take offers from any of  the park series.Any other offer would be considered not collecting entire series just ones I like.I am new to all of this


----------



## jeanigor

I saw the Alice set at the local Disney Store last night. I have to say I was far more impressed in person than I was with the pics over the internet. Guess DP will be getting vinyl for the holidays.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

I think she is beautiful. I too picked her out while purchasing some V2 and Alice vinyls. I was so excited that I almost punched and man in the face while throwing my fists up in the air in excitement. 



trickiwoo said:


> So I went to the Disney Store yesterday to buy just 1 or 2 Vinylmations.  But they were giving away free Nightmare Before Christmas Vinylmations with each 3" Vinylmation purchase, so ummm... I ended up buying quite a few more than planned!
> 
> But it ended up being so worth it, because I got the Villains Series 2 chaser!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Took advantage of the Friends & Family/Recycle promo at the Disney Store today. Bought the Villains 2 box set. I love getting the whole case. Next one up is Alice.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I need that chaser!! I love it.

Ive got to pick up some Alice In Wonderland ones soon as I can get my hands on them.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Vinylmation for trade

*Urban 5*
Cuppa Tea
Cuppa Tea- NO CARD
Squiddy x3
Knight x2
Punk Rock x2
Argyle- NO CARD
X-Ray
Popcorn
Blue/Yellow Gears
Red/Black Gears

*Animation*
Naveen x3
Quasimodo x3
Dodger
Phil
Fairy Godmother
Aladdin

*Villains 2*
Yzma x3

*Toy Story*
Rex
Rex Card Only

*Robots*
Love Bot x2
Security Bot
Audio Sonic Bot- NO CARD

*Lion King*
Simba
Mufasa
Timon
Pumba
Zazu
Baby Simba
Nala

*Miscellaneous*
Killer Queen Bee (U6)
Dizturb (U7)
Pepe the Prawn (M2)
Clear Orange
S’Mores (C2) NO CARD
Gift (C2) NO CARD
Turtle (HAL)
How to Swim (HAL)
America Sings (P3) NO CARD

*Vinylmations I Want*

*Urban 7*
Penguin
Spaghetti & Meatballs
Alien
Retro Telephone
Zombie School Girl
Dark Side of the Mouse
Pscyho Pink Bunny Chaser

*Park 6*
MK Epcot Sign
DHS Clapboard
DCL Lifeboat

*Any Urban 8*


----------



## crabbie1

I know its a long shot. My daughter started collecting the muppets first series when they first came out. Her very first one was kermit bless her. She was so thrilled. The only one we did not get was beaker and I am still in search of him. I hv looked on ebay and currently watching one . I dnt care how much he costs I just want to get him so she has the whole set. She has collected the seacreature set and we hv some odd park ones , lionking and a few from the Dream I bought last year. If anyone can help I would be very grateful.


----------



## jeanigor

The Disney Store has a code for their 25th Anniversary that saves you 25%. It is HAPPY25.

If you spend more than $75 (after that discount) you can add on the code SHIPTODAY for free shipping.


----------



## Sorcerina

When I first saw them at DLP in December 2010 I did not like them at all.
When I was back in February 2011 I bought the first ones and now I really love them. Not all series but a lot.
My biggest problem is that DLP is 600km away and there are no Disneyshop at Germany at all and they only have some of the series.
To buy them at the Disneystore is no way as the shipping is extreamly expensive and you have to add tax and toll
So the only way to get some of them is ebay 
Guess when I´m at WDW this October one suitcase will be full of Vinylmation
Here you can see my collection.
Greets from Germany


----------



## MandyTG

http://www.disneystore.com/online-e...et-america-on-parade-3-pc/mp/1301436/1000828/

I'm new to collecting, but I did just get these today and wanted to share with anyone who was interested. Also, free shipping today!

I also have a question or two- Are there Vinylmations at the Halloween and Christmas parties? Also, are they exclusive? As is, you can only get them at the parties? 

I was also disappointed there was no Flower and Garden Vinylmation this year. I have seen some online, so are there not exclusive designs every year? 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## karenadler

Going to Disneyland Paris March 13-16.  Does anyone know if they still trade pins and do they trade vinylmations?

Anyone interested in trading vinymations?


----------



## Sorcerina

Yes they do. Best place might be at the Pueblo Trading Post, but it is only open on weekends.


----------



## cjsteiger

Would anyone be intrested in trading any of the Star Wars 2 figures for a Princess Leia?  My son just started collecting and of course got 2 Princess Leia.


----------



## tehSAC

I bought my first two Vinyl's back in May, I wasnt sure if I would continue to purchase, but after a few months I purchased another.  Since then I have been buying a couple a month.  I'm afraid I might break the bank if I keep it up.  LOL   I went into the local Disney Store yesterday and pulled a Pascal, and an Animation 3 Chaser, and bought the last two Series 3 Robots they had.  

Still dont have enough to trade yet though, they have all been "hand picked" (buying from ebay) for the most part.  The only ones I've purchased blind are both Star Wars Vinyls, Camp Minnie Mickey, Robots, and Muddy Pig.

Here is our small collection.


----------



## rodneysmom04

Hello!  I want to apologize up front if this is not the right place to post my question, but it's the closest forum I have found on the boards so far.  I am not a collector, but I am very much interested in purchasing a 9" white create your own vinylmation to take on our August cruise and get autographs from all of the characters.  It appears this particular style has been discontinued.  I found one on ebay and the seller is asking $75 plus $16 s/h.  Are these really that scarce or can someone point me in a different direction to find a more moderately priced one?  I have seen similar styles with the brick texture, but I think this would make autographing it a little challenging.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## megsoro

Wow


----------



## Forever Red

Hello all. I have been buying vinylmation since the Lion King set came out in 2011. At first I was not into them at all. My girlfriend really loves the Lion King and she saw the set and convinced me to buy 2. Since then I have bought sporadically, but just recently I have gotten really into collecting them. It is a fun but expensive hobby. Now because of this new obsession I want to be a part of the community and get to know other collectors and see their collections as well as share my own. I might be interested in trading but I am a little weary on that considering its the internet and you don't really know who you are dealing with, but maybe one day. I do have traders though and I am looking forward to trading at the parks when I go this October.
       For now I leave you with these questions. 1. Out of your collection which one would you say is your most prized Vinyl? 2. Which of the sets has been your favorite and least favorite? 3. What sets or singles would you like to see made?  
     I look forward to seeing your responses. Here are mine. 1. I have to say currently my favorite is the Park Starz 2 Bell Hop Variant. I had a tough time getting my hands on one, but I finally got one. 2. I have to say Beauty & the Beast and the Mickey's Wild West aremy current favorites, and my least favorites are the Vinylation High and the Cutesters sets. 3 I would love an Aladdin set. I know they have made some of the characters as a part of separate sets but I would love one dedicated just to the movie. I think they could do so much with it. Hopefully with the anniversary of the movie one might be made


----------



## DanieD0909

Hi ForeverRed,

Welcome to vinylmation collecting! My hubby and I have been trading for a few years now too and have quite a collection going. Trading at the parks used to be so much better...they used to have a box at each hotel and multiple in each park! Now it is only one or two in each park....but it is still a lot of fun! Our local Disney store has the standard 3 clear box but also has a huge Rubbermaid bin full of additional traders in the back that they let us trade from...we've even gotten chasers from there! We use vinylmation connection for our trading... I would check them out. If you want, once you set up your trade and wish list...pm us on there...our name is: hiddentrader and we can try to trade if you like. I definitely understand about the Internet...luckily we have only been burned 3 times...and that is from sending out at least one vinyl a week for the last three years! 
So to answer your questions 
1.My favorite vinyl is: v2 shere khan variant...it is such an accurate depiction from the movie. My hubby's favorite is also the park stars 2 tot bellhop variant and the regular one as well! He loves those guys!
2. My favorite series is the holiday series...I have l three complete an I'm really hoping they come out with a series 4! My hubby's favorite series are the park series. He really loves all the "ride" figures...I think park 9 is his most favorite. I also really love collecting the junior vinylmations!

3. Hmmm....this is a hard one! Aladdin is a really great idea...I love all the characters from there. I think I would like a set with the characters from Mickey Mouse clubhouse. Just there regular, classic form. No alterations. I like how the artists are creative but I would love the characters just as they are currently drawn.

Have a great one!


----------



## Forever Red

DanieD0909 said:


> Hi ForeverRed,
> 
> Welcome to vinylmation collecting! My hubby and I have been trading for a few years now too and have quite a collection going. Trading at the parks used to be so much better...they used to have a box at each hotel and multiple in each park! Now it is only one or two in each park....but it is still a lot of fun! Our local Disney store has the standard 3 clear box but also has a huge Rubbermaid bin full of additional traders in the back that they let us trade from...we've even gotten chasers from there! We use vinylmation connection for our trading... I would check them out. If you want, once you set up your trade and wish list...pm us on there...our name is: hiddentrader and we can try to trade if you like. I definitely understand about the Internet...luckily we have only been burned 3 times...and that is from sending out at least one vinyl a week for the last three years!
> So to answer your questions
> 1.My favorite vinyl is: v2 shere khan variant...it is such an accurate depiction from the movie. My hubby's favorite is also the park stars 2 tot bellhop variant and the regular one as well! He loves those guys!
> 2. My favorite series is the holiday series...I have l three complete an I'm really hoping they come out with a series 4! My hubby's favorite series are the park series. He really loves all the "ride" figures...I think park 9 is his most favorite. I also really love collecting the junior vinylmations!
> 
> 3. Hmmm....this is a hard one! Aladdin is a really great idea...I love all the characters from there. I think I would like a set with the characters from Mickey Mouse clubhouse. Just there regular, classic form. No alterations. I like how the artists are creative but I would love the characters just as they are currently drawn.
> 
> Have a great one!



Thanks for replying. That Shere Khan is a sweet Vinyl. Glad to know I'm not the only one with love for the tot bellhop variant. Believe it or not he is the only park stars vinyl I have. I plan to remedy that since I just ordered 4 last night from the Disney Store website lol. I still prefer to blind box since the mystery is the real draw to me. I'm hoping I get the regular tot bellhop in this order. Did you see they announced Park 13 today and the first Vinyl for it is a new tot bellhop? I'm so excited for that set and can't wait to see what else will be in it.   
     Your idea for a Mickey Mouse Club House set is fantastic, and I would love to see it come true. I'm a little bummed about how trading in the park has changed but I'm definitely going to make the best of it. The Junior vinyls are cool especially the droids and goofy's candy company sets but I can't get behind the price for them. Who knows though they might come out with a set of Juniors I will need to have and out go my buying standards  
     Do either of you know of a more active thread or community I can join? I'm trying to be more active online and can use all the help I can get. Thanks again for playing along.


----------



## DanieD0909

Hi again,

I would definitely recommend either vinylmation connection or vinylmation exchange. They are both really good. Vinylmation connection is a standalone website and vinylmation exchange is a Facebook group online. I've had good luck with both. 
Best of luck and if you sign up for vinylmation connection - definitely message me on there...our name is: hiddentrader


----------



## DanieD0909

Ps  - when are you going in October - we will be there from 10/18-10/23


----------



## Mac4life30

rodneysmom04 said:


> Hello!  I want to apologize up front if this is not the right place to post my question, but it's the closest forum I have found on the boards so far.  I am not a collector, but I am very much interested in purchasing a 9" white create your own vinylmation to take on our August cruise and get autographs from all of the characters.  It appears this particular style has been discontinued.  I found one on ebay and the seller is asking $75 plus $16 s/h.  Are these really that scarce or can someone point me in a different direction to find a more moderately priced one?  I have seen similar styles with the brick texture, but I think this would make autographing it a little challenging.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.



I found one for $40 but it now on ebay. All i did was type in

9" Vinylmation white


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Finally a new set that I want all of them has come out, its been awhile since Ive seen ones Ive wanted. But B&B is already sold out in stores, I saw them online this morning, so I might have to try to order them.

I saw pics of the LM set too and that is another that looks really nice and I am going to have to get those all too.

**** ETA - Just checked online again and they are listed there, but as sold out****


----------



## disneyfan888

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone is going to the D23 convention? 

I really, really want the Little Mermaid Vinlymations set, I would be forever grateful if someone would purchase a set for me and I of course would pay for the set and shipping costs. Please, pretty please 

I don't even collect vinlymations, but I collect little mermaid and I must have this set. Please let me know if anyone is willing to help me out


----------



## dizfan

Only have a few vinyls.  That Daisy as evil queen for the reflections of evil event looks amazing.  Image was accidentally released and apparently pulled soon after.  Fortunately some captured the image and are posting it on various sites.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Oh yes! Would LOVE The Little Mermaid set, too!  I randomly collect them, just the ones I know I really like. Good luck!


----------



## delmar411

Tinkerboy00 said:
			
		

> Finally a new set that I want all of them has come out, its been awhile since Ive seen ones Ive wanted. But B&B is already sold out in stores, I saw them online this morning, so I might have to try to order them.
> 
> I saw pics of the LM set too and that is another that looks really nice and I am going to have to get those all too.
> 
> **** ETA - Just checked online again and they are listed there, but as sold out****



Beauty and the Beast is available.in WDW at most every store.  Maybe call merchandising and buy a case.through them.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

delmar411 said:


> Beauty and the Beast is available.in WDW at most every store.  Maybe call merchandising and buy a case.through them.



I went to DS today and the sm said that they are not getting anymore and that she heard they are not making any more. It was super limited.

She then called guest services for me, and scoured everywhere and NONE. 

I really hope I can get the LM series now. Im going to stalk the site and stores and just buy a case. LM is my favorite movie and I cant miss that one too.

I haven't bought any new vinyls in like a year because all the recent series have kind of sucked. Finally they release two based on my two favorite Disney movies and they are limited and selling out quickly. Figures.


----------



## delmar411

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I went to DS today and the sm said that they are not getting anymore and that she heard they are not making any more. It was super limited.
> 
> She then called guest services for me, and scoured everywhere and NONE.
> 
> I really hope I can get the LM series now. Im going to stalk the site and stores and just buy a case. LM is my favorite movie and I cant miss that one too.
> 
> I haven't bought any new vinyls in like a year because all the recent series have kind of sucked. Finally they release two based on my two favorite Disney movies and they are limited and selling out quickly. Figures.



I just bought them on Thursday and Friday at multiple locations.  Mouse gears and POP century to be exact. They had cases of them.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

delmar411 said:


> I just bought them on Thursday and Friday at multiple locations.  Mouse gears and POP century to be exact. They had cases of them.



Ill try them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## vinylkonrad

disneyfan888 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone is going to the D23 convention?
> 
> I really, really want the Little Mermaid Vinlymations set, I would be forever grateful if someone would purchase a set for me and I of course would pay for the set and shipping costs. Please, pretty please
> 
> I don't even collect vinlymations, but I collect little mermaid and I must have this set. Please let me know if anyone is willing to help me out



They'll hit the Disney store later this month. You should be able to buy a case online and save on shipping.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I bid on a LM full set (minus chaser) online today. If I don't win, I think Im going to buy a case from the store. Just rather not spend the money. Seems like I might be able to get a full set on ebay for cheaper than buying a case and dealing with selling the other set.

Im also not that interested in chaser, so I don't really care about getting it right now. I just want the others.


----------



## DisLUV

Just started collecting this summer after our Disney Cruise.  Have 6 now and cant stop


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Woke up this morning with the intention of hitting the DS at opening to get a full case. I then decided to just grab four and hope for the best.

There was only 5 I really wanted out of the collection anyways. So I pulled 4 out of my top 5 at the store. So Im stoked. I got King Triton, Ursula, Ariel and Flounder. I would like to get Eric and Sebastian. I don't really care that much about the others.


----------



## idiocratic

I really want some of the little mermaid ones! As well as a few others on the site. I'm just having a hard time wanting to spend money now when I'm heading to Disney in two months! I know I'm going to cave before I go though.


----------



## delmar411

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Ill try them. Thanks for the heads up.



Did you ever get any of the BaTB?  They disappeared pretty quick but I found just 1 at mouse gears and 9 at Poly on Friday night. I have the full set now with multiples of most.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

delmar411 said:


> Did you ever get any of the BaTB?  They disappeared pretty quick but I found just 1 at mouse gears and 9 at Poly on Friday night. I have the full set now with multiples of most.



No, Im stalking them on ebay now


----------



## Jen414

We were just at D Street and they have lots of Little Mermaids.


----------



## Jen414

Oh and I talked to the guy working.  He said there are no more BaTB.  We haven't seen any anywhere at the parks or resorts in days.


----------



## delmar411

Jen414 said:


> Oh and I talked to the guy working.  He said there are no more BaTB.  We haven't seen any anywhere at the parks or resorts in days.



I've seen them here and there and I bought the last one from mousegears and the last 9 from poly's store on Friday night.  I didn't do anymore resort hunting for them since I finally managed to complete the set but I bet they can still be found somewhere.


----------



## Jen414

delmar411 said:


> I've seen them here and there and I bought the last one from mousegears and the last 9 from poly's store on Friday night.  I didn't do anymore resort hunting for them since I finally managed to complete the set but I bet they can still be found somewhere.



We've been to all the parks in the last few days and no luck.  If I told my husband that we would be visiting lots of resorts hunting for our last three, he'd have a fit.  The constant vinylmation pin hunting drives him crazy!!!  ( Although he's pretty good at spotting cast members with them!!!)


----------



## delmar411

Jen414 said:


> We've been to all the parks in the last few days and no luck.  If I told my husband that we would be visiting lots of resorts hunting for our last three, he'd have a fit.  The constant vinylmation pin hunting drives him crazy!!!  ( Although he's pretty good at spotting cast members with them!!!)



Yeah I haven't seen them in the parks for a bit.  Everyone says they are sold out which is why we started resort hunting.  I knew there would be some tucked away someplace. LOL


----------



## danicaw

Is there a way to know what is current right now? 
What series or individuals are on sale in the parks on any given day?

And of course what is coming up 
A girls gotta plan 

Got the Chicago Windy City on sale thru the DisneyStore online. 
Hubby questioned it, but the kids and I love it and I see collecting in our future. 
We have two upcoming trips this year and I would love to come home with some. 
My DS wants a Figment vinylmation... is that something that would be in the parks? or is it long gone? and I should check that auction website, that shall not be named 

Thanks all!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I don't have the complete set of LM, but I got 4 of the 5/6 I wanted so I feel good. I really only need/want Eric, Scuttle and Sebastian now.


----------



## jennynoel

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I don't have the complete set of LM, but I got 4 of the 5/6 I wanted so I feel good. I really only need/want Eric, Scuttle and Sebastian now.



I got Eric on my first try. Is he harder to get? I have the shark, too. I would love to get Sebastian. 

I am mostly a pin trader and don't want TWO out of hand collections, so I'm trying to be selective about purchasing Vinylmations, but I luuuuuuvvv LM so I couldn't resist.


----------



## TARAMEOW

Anybody know if they are trading on the Disney Dream ? Heading on a cruise in a couple of weeks and have the nursery rhyme set I want to trade


----------



## DanieD0909

I've traded on the dream before...but it was last year. they had a mystery box of 24 and two clear boxes 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Emma1987

Hey guys, 

I love Vinylmation and had no idea there was a thread for vinyls on here!! And I've been here for almost 2 years. lol. 
Anywho, my collection is pretty small at the moment but it's growing. I've got photos that wont upload for some reason. I'll see if I can try again. 
These are what I have: Mrs Squibbles, Mahna Mahna, Flotsam & Jetsam, D-Tour Mickey, Burglar Behind The Mask, Big Eyes Buzz and Chupacabra


----------



## Leger13

Is there a place to trade vinyls here on the dis or are the parks and disney store the only place you can do that at?


----------



## delmar411

Leger13 said:
			
		

> Is there a place to trade vinyls here on the dis or are the parks and disney store the only place you can do that at?



There are facebook groups devoted to trading vinyls.  You could join one of those.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I'm headed to WDW the end of May. Does anyone know which Vinyls are current?? Or if the blanks are still available?


----------



## delmar411

Princess_Nikki said:


> I'm headed to WDW the end of May. Does anyone know which Vinyls are current?? Or if the blanks are still available?



Check out vinylmation kingdom for new release and current vinyls.  There are white 9" blanks still around and a blank and bow 3" set at the outlets if you are looking for some small ones. Plus there is a blank lightening McQueen style car.


----------



## skunis1

So, with the Star Wars series 4 now available online I decided to go for it and bought a full tray.  I figured I could sell the second set to recoup some of my money.  

Well, I opened all the boxes and found that instead of getting one figure in triplicate I got two!  So, I didnt have a full second set.  I got three Han Solos and three Snowtroopers.

I contacted Disneystore.com (not easy to find their phone number) and after speaking to a supervisor, and after first suggesting I return the tray (already sold out so I would get nothing) for my money back, they offered me 15% off of the order.  I took this and bought the replacement figure on eBay.

Just make sure if you buy a tray that this doesn't happen to you.


----------



## Rjmdds

Is there a list of which specific locations in the parks or DTD that still offer trading of Vinylmations?


----------



## Princess_Nikki

delmar411 said:


> Check out vinylmation kingdom for new release and current vinyls.  There are white 9" blanks still around and a blank and bow 3" set at the outlets if you are looking for some small ones. Plus there is a blank lightening McQueen style car.



Thank you! 

Does anyone (or Annual Passholders) know how I get the orange bird vinylmation?? I just noticed these were for sale to Annual Passholders only!!! I had no idea!!


----------



## HWFerry2000

Princess_Nikki said:


> I'm headed to WDW the end of May. Does anyone know which Vinyls are current?? Or if the blanks are still available?



I just ordered at White 9 inch Create Your Own Vinylmation yesterday from the Disney Parks Merchandise Number.


----------



## maarowak

When I was on Disneyland on 2009, I got the balloon vinylmation.

I never realized those would be collectables, so when I started searching about my trip to WDW, and saw those were collectibles, I got curious.

I must say, though I think he's the best/cutest vinylmation out there, I was impressed that he was the rarest one (or at least the most expensive?).

I admit, it makes me cherish him even more :


----------

